# I will never return to Michael's



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I know that I have stood up for Michael's in the past, as recently as this week, but that has now come to an end. I purchase gift cards to stores that I shop at frequently from the grocery store because I get gas points. Frequently they offer 4x the points, $25 = 100 points = 10 cents off per gallon up to 35 gallons (which I always buy) = $3.50 discount, there is no limit to the discount you can get, my last gas purchase I paid 6 cents a gallon! When I use a gift card I take the receipt and wrap it around the card so that the remaining balance is right there. Yesterday I had to return something to a store near Michael's so I went in to use my gift cards on framing supplies. When I got to the register one gift card with a balance of over $22 came up at .28 and one with over $27 came up at .16! The third came up properly. I know that the cashier can not do anything about it so I put the balance on my credit card and left. I came right home and checked the balance and the balances came up 0. I called the corp. office to get the purchase history on my cards and they verified the balances that I had on the receipts and then an additional purchase on each card, almost wiping them out. The cards were used on different days but at the same store, they refused to make good on the theft of almost $50. I have been a loyal shopper of Michael's for decades but now will do everything in my power to persuade people to NEVER SHOP AT MICHAEL'S AGAIN. EVER! I will do without before I go there.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. That is a shame. Michaels is my last resort place. Now I am thinking a little differently.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I probably am not understanding this in total but how can Michaels know that the money was stolen? From their point of view, does it look like you used the cards or is there some way to see that you didn't and someone else must have? Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Mitsue39 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have had issues with Michaels also- Jo Ann's also. Big box stores are open for the money they make, not for those that shop there. I don't go to either if I have any choice at all!!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> I probably am not understanding this in total but how can Michaels know that the money was stolen? From their point of view, does it look like you used the cards or is there some way to see that you didn't and someone else must have? Sorry this happened to you.


Yeah, I don't understand how Michael's is responsible??? Please explain further.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

There are reports of this with all kinds of these cards... not just Michael's... like all the ones sold at Target's, Walgreen's, grocery stores, etc. 
There are people who use scanners on these cards and store the information. 
They can do it unobtrusively, looking like they are just considering them and getting the info with a handheld scanner
Then they have programs that do constant searches for these numbers. 
When they see that the card has been activated they can immediately (online or in store) use it.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> I probably am not understanding this in total but how can Michaels know that the money was stolen? From their point of view, does it look like you used the cards or is there some way to see that you didn't and someone else must have? Sorry this happened to you.


How many times have you used a gift card, left over $20 on it, and then the very next transaction on the register (they told me this from corporate) used up all but a few cents of the balance? And not once, but twice from the same store. With one of the cards it was just two weeks ago and they keep the security tapes for 30 days so they could prove it if they wanted to. They don't even care that they have cashiers that are doing this. I will be calling the store in question in a couple of hours when they open, perhaps the store manager will take action against the cashier(s) but I will still never shop there again with the attitude from corp..


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> There are reports of this with all kinds of these cards... not just Michael's... like all the ones sold at Target's, Walgreen's, grocery stores, etc.
> There are people who use scanners on these cards and store the information.
> They can do it unobtrusively, looking like they are just considering them and getting the info with a handheld scanner
> Then they have programs that do constant searches for these numbers.
> When they see that the card has been activated they can immediately (online or in store) use it.


With both cards they were used in the store itself on the very next transaction. Cashier fraud.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

The same thing happened on two Costco gift cards that I had. Lesson learned on gift cards year's ago. They are easily hacked and I've never bought another one.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I quit going to Michael's years ago. They wanted people to help them sew or crochet Warm Up America squares at their store. I checked with the manager before going to make sure they were going to provide all the supplies. Got there only to be told "I needed to purchase the supplies". Of course no manager to speak with. I called Corporate Office to complain and was told "sorry but no offer to reimburse me for the supplies I purchased". Had I not driven 80 miles to participate I would have turned around and gone home. Never walked through their door again!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Theft by employees. Disgusting. Can this be done on a debit card too, if they have your card instead of you swiping it? Or do they have to have your PIN number, too? I use mine all the time and am not always careful to hide typing in my PIN. Guess I should check my bank statement closer to see.


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

Always pick a gift card from somewhere near the back of the rack. The people with scanners will always do the front few because they will be sold first. I too have had my problems with Michael's but in the form of a snotty cashier. I started buying more yarn there because they don't charge tax but if I have the misfortune of getting the same cashier I won't be letting it slide like last time. I chalked it up to everyone has a bad day. We'll see!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Some gift card have vanishing balances. They decrease each month. I had a $10 gift card from the company that made my eyeglasses. I kept it for almost a year before using it. When I used it, its value had decreased to $1.
> 
> This is a scam some companies perpetuate. I wonder if they realize what it costs them in customers and good will?


I always ask about the rules and guidelines before I purchase any gift cards. I never purchase gift cards from anywhere other than the store they will be used at.


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

ggmomliz said:


> With both cards they were used in the store itself on the very next transaction. Cashier fraud.


The registers don't store the gift card numbers. I'm pretty sure even if the cashier were to re-print the receipt from your transaction it would only show the last few digits of the gift card number, not the entire thing. They do this so if you drop your receipt someone can't pick it up and use your gift card. If it was the cashier, you probably would have seen them writing down your gift card number or something.

As for using the gift card in one transaction and then using almost the entire rest of the balance in the very next transaction, people do this all the time when they're using Michael's coupons. A lot of their coupons are only for one item, or are for specific things like framing or floral, so people split up their transactions to use multiple coupons. When you called customer service that's probably what it looked like to them.

Is it at all possible that maybe you did split up your transactions to use multiple coupons, and then wrapped the wrong receipt around your gift cards?


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

So sorry this happened to you


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

You can't blame the cashier for this. They aren't the ones stealing the money from the card it is the dishonest people we unfortunately have wandering around. Some people spend all their time figuring out how to make money dishonestly. This is why I won't buy gift cards unless I purchase them from a locked cabinet that the sales person has to get out.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wish I could understand this transaction. Make your life much more simple and you will have less stress. Just a suggestion.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Mitsue39 said:


> I have had issues with Michaels also- Jo Ann's also. Big box stores are open for the money they make, not for those that shop there. I don't go to either if I have any choice at all!!


I am pretty sure almost ALL businesses are in it to make money...

So sorry you had an issue with gift cards. I stopped using them years ago after issues with balances and hearing too many stories about scams and problems.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

What a horrible experience for you, but Michael's is not responsible. A year ago I stopped using my credit card at gas pumps due to the possibility of dishonest people hacking the number and using it fraudulently.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Downsouth Knitter said:


> I am pretty sure almost ALL businesses are in it to make money...
> 
> Of course all businesses are in it to make money. BUT the businesses that use ethical practices, who don't try to dupe their customers and encourage customer appreciation are the only businesses I want to support with my dollars.
> I do think that I have learned that the manager sets the "tone" for the big box store (when I'm angry, it is hard to remember not to paint the entire chain with my negative brush). It is worthwhile to try different locations when judging a store and only shop at the stores that treat their customers fairly. Corporate offices will notice when the numbers are down in one store and up in another a few miles away. When I hear negative things about a particular store, I will make the effort to avoid that location.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

ggmomliz said:


> I know that I have stood up for Michael's in the past, as recently as this week, but that has now come to an end. I purchase gift cards to stores that I shop at frequently from the grocery store because I get gas points. Frequently they offer 4x the points, $25 = 100 points = 10 cents off per gallon up to 35 gallons (which I always buy) = $3.50 discount, there is no limit to the discount you can get, my last gas purchase I paid 6 cents a gallon! When I use a gift card I take the receipt and wrap it around the card so that the remaining balance is right there. Yesterday I had to return something to a store near Michael's so I went in to use my gift cards on framing supplies. When I got to the register one gift card with a balance of over $22 came up at .28 and one with over $27 came up at .16! The third came up properly. I know that the cashier can not do anything about it so I put the balance on my credit card and left. I came right home and checked the balance and the balances came up 0. I called the corp. office to get the purchase history on my cards and they verified the balances that I had on the receipts and then an additional purchase on each card, almost wiping them out. The cards were used on different days but at the same store, they refused to make good on the theft of almost $50. I have been a loyal shopper of Michael's for decades but now will do everything in my power to persuade people to NEVER SHOP AT MICHAEL'S AGAIN. EVER! I will do without before I go there.


I won't go into whether Michael's should or should not refund you.
I will however put a warning for buying gift cards "off the rack". In many stores they are on display, often near the check-out so customers pick them up as last-minutes purchases. 
The only ID needed to use the cards, is the number printed on them. No picture ID, no driver's license - after all, how would the card (or the company) know to whom you give the cards?
And what's to stop a thief from copying the card number and when he/she gets home, keep checking till there is a balance on the card, then use it him/herself? 
This is the reason I will not buy gift-cards "off the rack."
What I will do, is buy something, anything, from a store where I know the intended recipient is a fairly regular customer, and in the price range I want to spend for a certain person. Then I ask the cashier for a "gift-enclosure" so the gift may be exchanged at any time (within reason, of course).
Much safer than "off the rack" gift cards, and it has even happened that my recipient like the random gift and kept it!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

My friend bought 5 $50 gift cards and sent them to her nieces and nephews. One of them told her that when he went to use the card there was no balance. Original store would not refund the money.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I probably am not understanding this in total but how can Michaels know that the money was stolen? From their point of view, does it look like you used the cards or is there some way to see that you didn't and someone else must have? Sorry this happened to you.


Ditto. A gift card is like money, so anyone can use it/them. I'm very sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

OK, let me respond to the gift cards. I only buy gift cards that do not expire and ones that have a hidden PIN that has to be entered, as long as the PIN is not revealed before you purchase it, it is safe. The Michael's that I used the gift cards at does not accept gift cards through the credit card machine, you have to hand it to the cashier to swipe through the register. I KNOW that I made only one purchase each day with my cards. 
I did call the store manager who told me right away that he thought he knew what had happened but to let him check the electronic journal for my receipt. He called me back to apologize and told me what had happened. The cashier had her phone in her pocket and would take a quick pic of the back of the gift card showing the number AND the PIN and then use it as soon a the customer was gone. vidently another cashier caught her doing it she has already been fired. He is sending me another gift card, one for $100. Thereis still no excuse for the way I was treated at the corporate office, they could see that it was the same cashier both times and that only items under $10 were purchased. The reason for this is that when an item under $10 is returned from a gift card cash is given instead of a credit. 
To those here who tried to blame ME and claimed the cashier was blameless, you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

ggmomliz said:


> To those here who tried to blame ME and claimed the cashier was blameless, you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


Wow, what an awful thing to say! You're the one being nasty! Nobody is this thread blamed you, everyone was just trying to come up with other possible explanations.

As someone who has worked in retail, I know exactly what it's like to have customers think they're always right and try to get cashiers in trouble or fired, even when the customer is wrong. From the information you initially provided, there is absolutely no way for anyone to know whether you were right or not. Maybe next time you should wait until you have all the information before posting. If your original post had included the information you received from the store manager no one would have questioned whether the cashier was at fault.

The manager is making it right, AND the employee has been fired, so why continue to be so nasty? Your bad experience is the result of one bad employee - not the whole company. I really hope you have the decency to fill out your register customer service survey and give the manager that helped you some recognition.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

ggmomliz said:


> OK, let me respond to the gift cards. I only buy gift cards that do not expire and ones that have a hidden PIN that has to be entered, as long as the PIN is not revealed before you purchase it, it is safe. The Michael's that I used the gift cards at does not accept gift cards through the credit card machine, you have to hand it to the cashier to swipe through the register. I KNOW that I made only one purchase each day with my cards.
> I did call the store manager who told me right away that he thought he knew what had happened but to let him check the electronic journal for my receipt. He called me back to apologize and told me what had happened. The cashier had her phone in her pocket and would take a quick pic of the back of the gift card showing the number AND the PIN and then use it as soon a the customer was gone. vidently another cashier caught her doing it she has already been fired. He is sending me another gift card, one for $100. Thereis still no excuse for the way I was treated at the corporate office, they could see that it was the same cashier both times and that only items under $10 were purchased. The reason for this is that when an item under $10 is returned from a gift card cash is given instead of a credit.
> To those here who tried to blame ME and claimed the cashier was blameless, you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


That's too harsh. People here did not understand the situation, and innocent cashiers are very easy to blame. (Remember, working retail is hard) I'm glad that the issue was solved, be happy, you have extra money to spend for Christmas.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

dearyou37 said:


> Wow, what an awful thing to say! You're the one being nasty! Nobody is this thread blamed you, everyone was just trying to come up with other possible explanations.
> 
> As someone who has worked in retail, I know exactly what it's like to have customers think they're always right and try to get cashiers in trouble or fired, even when the customer is wrong. From the information you initially provided, there is absolutely no way for anyone to know whether you were right or not. Maybe next time you should wait until you have all the information before posting. If your original post had included the information you received from the store manager no one would have questioned whether the cashier was at fault.
> 
> The manager is making it right, AND the employee has been fired, so why continue to be so nasty? Your bad experience is the result of one bad employee - not the whole company. I really hope you have the decency to fill out your register customer service survey and give the manager that helped you some recognition.


What she said...!!! :sm24:


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I have also had "gift card" fraud. I received a gift card for Michael's and used only $22 of the $50 on the card. Next time, I only had $12 left. I contested it, checked the purchases and the only reason they made good on the amount is that I happened to be in Italy at the time of the purchase. They would have not gone to any effort at all unless I could verify that I was out of country. I have also had problems returning items. I don't go in Michael's much and it's my "last resort" place to go... If I cant find anything anywhere else, I'll go in and buy the minimum. They and Jo-anns don't seem to appreciate their customers. I've had much better treatment in A.C. Moore's


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Ggmomliz, You should have waited with your statement bf coming on KP if you didn't want to read suggestions by others. In no way was anyone pointing fingers at you, just trying to help!
Glad you got it all tco.
I think you owe some KP members an apology.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Never will use gift cards. Was burned for $100.00 on one card for a Christmas gift. Contacted Visa and got no where.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

klrober said:


> Ggmomliz, You should have waited with your statement bf coming on KP if you didn't want to read suggestions by others. In no way was anyone pointing fingers at you, just trying to help!
> Glad you got it all tco.
> I think you owe some KP members an apology.


Really?? ---
mojac Joined: Mar 21, 2014 Posts: 479 Loc: Fort Bragg, CA

You can't blame the cashier for this. They aren't the ones stealing the money from the card

doriso Joined: Feb 22, 2014 Posts: 137 Loc: Bozeman, Montana

What a horrible experience for you, but Michael's is not responsible.

And finally:
dearyou37 (online) Joined: Jul 6, 2014 Posts: 493 Loc: Pittsburgh, PA

As for using the gift card in one transaction and then using almost the entire rest of the balance in the very next transaction, people do this all the time when they're using Michael's coupons. A lot of their coupons are only for one item, or are for specific things like framing or floral, so people split up their transactions to use multiple coupons. When you called customer service that's probably what it looked like to them.

Is it at all possible that maybe you did split up your transactions to use multiple coupons, and then wrapped the wrong receipt around your gift cards?

If that's not blaming me what is? I KNEW I was right!!!!! I keep track of gift cards just like cash. Anyone who has a problem with what I said either has not read every word in this thread or if feeling guilty for their thoughts.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad it worked out, enjoy being right.


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

ggmomliz said:


> Really?? ---
> mojac Joined: Mar 21, 2014 Posts: 479 Loc: Fort Bragg, CA
> 
> You can't blame the cashier for this. They aren't the ones stealing the money from the card
> ...


No one blamed you. Blaming you would have been saying "this is definitely your fault and only your fault, be more careful next time." No one said anything like that. ASKING if another scenario is POSSIBLE is not the same as blaming.

The only one who should be feeling guilty is you for your awful comments.

If you don't want people to speculate on what may have happened, wait until you have all of the facts before you post your complaint.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> ... you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


I'm glad you got it straightened out.

I wish you as you wish others.

Since I don't bother to celebrate the 'holiday season' anymore, it's like water off a duck's back.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> How many times have you used a gift card, left over $20 on it, and then the very next transaction on the register (they told me this from corporate) used up all but a few cents of the balance? And not once, but twice from the same store. With one of the cards it was just two weeks ago and they keep the security tapes for 30 days so they could prove it if they wanted to. They don't even care that they have cashiers that are doing this. I will be calling the store in question in a couple of hours when they open, perhaps the store manager will take action against the cashier(s) but I will still never shop there again with the attitude from corp..


Actually I have had that happen, and when I went back and checked thru my stuff found that the culprit was ME. I now keep a sharpie with me to write remaining balance on cards whether from JA, restaurants or where-ever. While what someone mentioned does happen-card info scanned without being bought- I believe most of the time it is our own memories to blame. Not sure how anyone in the store could steal a balance off your card. They would have to have the card or access to the number


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

ggmomliz said:


> OK, let me respond to the gift cards. I only buy gift cards that do not expire and ones that have a hidden PIN that has to be entered, as long as the PIN is not revealed before you purchase it, it is safe. The Michael's that I used the gift cards at does not accept gift cards through the credit card machine, you have to hand it to the cashier to swipe through the register. I KNOW that I made only one purchase each day with my cards.
> I did call the store manager who told me right away that he thought he knew what had happened but to let him check the electronic journal for my receipt. He called me back to apologize and told me what had happened. The cashier had her phone in her pocket and would take a quick pic of the back of the gift card showing the number AND the PIN and then use it as soon a the customer was gone. vidently another cashier caught her doing it she has already been fired. He is sending me another gift card, one for $100. Thereis still no excuse for the way I was treated at the corporate office, they could see that it was the same cashier both times and that only items under $10 were purchased. The reason for this is that when an item under $10 is returned from a gift card cash is given instead of a credit.
> To those here who tried to blame ME and claimed the cashier was blameless, you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


WOW!!! Did you really find it necessary to spew that meaness all over the board? YOU should be ashamed of yourself. NO ONE blamed you. I see you're a fairly new member..........WAY to make friends here on the board.............NOT.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Eh, I call shenanegans. Taking a picture of the card and no-one noticed?


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

bakrmom said:


> Eh, I call shenanegans. Taking a picture of the card and no-one noticed?


EXCELLENT point. I'm sure I'd notice if someone took a pic of my card in front of me. You realize that now you'll have a "horrible holiday". ( no flames please, that was purely sarcastic).


----------



## kittisue (Jan 31, 2015)

There is a known scam with gift cards purchased in stores as people scan them and use then before you do. I suggest you contact a local TV station's investigation team to see if they can get Michael's to acknowledge that there was a problem with the cards. It is likely this wasn't the employees, but someone else in the store and just maybe someone with public clout can help.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

ggmomliz said:


> Really?? ---
> mojac Joined: Mar 21, 2014 Posts: 479 Loc: Fort Bragg, CA
> 
> You can't blame the cashier for this. They aren't the ones stealing the money from the card
> ...


As dearyou37 said, no one was blaming you. You've been reading between the lines when there's nothing there. May you have an absolutely horrid holiday season as well! :sm17:


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> EXCELLENT point. I'm sure I'd notice if someone took a pic of my card in front of me. You realize that now you'll have a "horrible holiday". ( no flames please, that was purely sarcastic).


No worries!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I was warned before hand when using a gift card with a small balance left on it is to tell the cashier the balance left as they have to ring it in differently. Sometimes as 'cash' instead of gift card or it will be declined as no $ left on it.
I also check on line to see the balance before going and write it on front of the card with a sharpie. Saves everyone a lot of headaches, ugly words and accusing cashiers of stealing unless the shopper is just looking for a fight anyway.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> OK, let me respond to the gift cards. I only buy gift cards that do not expire and ones that have a hidden PIN that has to be entered, as long as the PIN is not revealed before you purchase it, it is safe. The Michael's that I used the gift cards at does not accept gift cards through the credit card machine, you have to hand it to the cashier to swipe through the register. I KNOW that I made only one purchase each day with my cards.
> I did call the store manager who told me right away that he thought he knew what had happened but to let him check the electronic journal for my receipt. He called me back to apologize and told me what had happened. The cashier had her phone in her pocket and would take a quick pic of the back of the gift card showing the number AND the PIN and then use it as soon a the customer was gone. vidently another cashier caught her doing it she has already been fired. He is sending me another gift card, one for $100. Thereis still no excuse for the way I was treated at the corporate office, they could see that it was the same cashier both times and that only items under $10 were purchased. The reason for this is that when an item under $10 is returned from a gift card cash is given instead of a credit.
> To those here who tried to blame ME and claimed the cashier was blameless, you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


Wishing people a horrible holiday season is rather despicable. People were only giving you possible scenarios, not blaming you. I find your comment about wishing people a horrible holiday season so terrible, I'll avoid anything you post from now on!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh dear, so sorry this happened. Wonder if there are any Michael's workers on here?


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

*drip drip drip*
Took awhile but I figured it out. I was hearing a snowflake melt. 

I really am sorry this happened, I'm even more sorry to see the reaction to people's responses.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ggmomliz 
I have read this entire thread and at times from your posts I was a bit confused. 

I'm glad that you got this resolved with the store manager and he is sending you another gift card, one for $100

I will say if you spoke to corporate as you did to some here who were trying to help you, maybe that is why you got the response from corporate that you did.

There is a way to talk to people ( I always say treat people the way you want to be treated with manners and respect), an some of your comments towards those who were trying to help you here on the forum, came across a bit harsh.

and to post wishing you a horrible holiday season.
That is really mean.

Be thankful if you have family to spend the holidays with, there are many who don't, or reasons why they might not be able to be with family. There are others who have had losses at this time of years (like myself) who find it hard to even enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> ... *Be thankful if you have family to spend the holidays with, there are many who don't, or reasons why they might not be able to be with family. There are others who have had losses at this time of year (like myself) who find it hard to even enjoy the holidays.*


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

dearyou37 said:


> Wow, what an awful thing to say! You're the one being nasty! Nobody is this thread blamed you, everyone was just trying to come up with other possible explanations.
> 
> As someone who has worked in retail, I know exactly what it's like to have customers think they're always right and try to get cashiers in trouble or fired, even when the customer is wrong. From the information you initially provided, there is absolutely no way for anyone to know whether you were right or not. Maybe next time you should wait until you have all the information before posting. If your original post had included the information you received from the store manager no one would have questioned whether the cashier was at fault.
> 
> The manager is making it right, AND the employee has been fired, so why continue to be so nasty? Your bad experience is the result of one bad employee - not the whole company. I really hope you have the decency to fill out your register customer service survey and give the manager that helped you some recognition.


 :sm24:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

ggmomliz said:


> OK, let me respond to the gift cards. I only buy gift cards that do not expire and ones that have a hidden PIN that has to be entered, as long as the PIN is not revealed before you purchase it, it is safe. The Michael's that I used the gift cards at does not accept gift cards through the credit card machine, you have to hand it to the cashier to swipe through the register. I KNOW that I made only one purchase each day with my cards.
> I did call the store manager who told me right away that he thought he knew what had happened but to let him check the electronic journal for my receipt. He called me back to apologize and told me what had happened. The cashier had her phone in her pocket and would take a quick pic of the back of the gift card showing the number AND the PIN and then use it as soon a the customer was gone. vidently another cashier caught her doing it she has already been fired. He is sending me another gift card, one for $100. Thereis still no excuse for the way I was treated at the corporate office, they could see that it was the same cashier both times and that only items under $10 were purchased. The reason for this is that when an item under $10 is returned from a gift card cash is given instead of a credit.
> To those here who tried to blame ME and claimed the cashier was blameless, you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


Wow. We're the nasty ones? It's people like you that give us retail workers something to talk about in the break room. I can only imagine your attitude when you talked to the corporate office. A little kindness and respect goes a long way. Oh, and since you're never going to shop at Michael's ever again, I'd be more than happy to take the $100 gift card of your hands.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

If I worked in Michael's corporate office and you spoke to me the way you have to members of KP you certainly wouldn't have received satisfaction. Yes, the customer is "always right", but you can attract more bees with honey than you can vinegar. I think you owe members of KP an apology, and especially any of those that might be Michael's employees. 
Hope you get over your shit, and have a nice holiday.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> If I worked in Michael's corporate office and you spoke to me the way you have to members of KP you certainly wouldn't have received satisfaction. Yes, the customer is "always right", but you can attract more bees with honey than you can vinegar. I think you owe members of KP an apology, and especially any of those that might be Michael's employees.
> Hope you get over your shit, and have a nice holiday.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> Wow. We're the nasty ones? It's people like you that give us retail workers something to talk about in the break room. I can only imagine your attitude when you talked to the corporate office. A little kindness and respect goes a long way. Oh, and since you're never going to shop at Michael's ever again, I'd be more than happy to take the $100 gift card of your hands.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

_People_ work retail. I think a lot of customers forget that.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

By the receipts you can tell what employees did the sales. Could they be stealing the points. Check with the store manager. Maybe a new way to steal or transfer money.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my never heard of this, so sorry for your misfortune , I will be sure to pick gift cards from back or better yet give cash!!!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

From the very first time I ever walked into a Michael's I was not impressed with the store. There was something about it that just did not set right with me. I have gone there since with other's who have purchased but I have not, don't know why but it's just not a store I like. I always used JoAnn's the last time I was there, the yarn selection was so bad that I went to wal-mart and they actually had a better selection.


----------



## Nanaknits02360 (Sep 29, 2016)

Can I just say knitting warehouse.com? Not trying to be facetious at all, but I only use the big box stores when I need things in a pinch. I love using knitting warehouse.com. That is my go-to. The only drawback I have is if I want to purchase something different that I'm not familiar with. They're great about returns. And I do often try to find the product at a big box store just so that I can shop wiser. Thank you for sharing this information. So sorry that happened to you. They also have some great online sale and clearance deals. Again knowledge is power!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> _People_ work retail. I think a lot of customers forget that.


Yes, cashiers are people to and following the store policies. Complaints should be taken up with someone higher on the ladder than a min. wage with no benefits part time worker. 
There is no need to treat another human being in such a ugly way and people do especially at this time a year. When we have no respect or compassion for others there is a serious flaw in our own character. (jmo)
Happy Holidays to all our knitting forum members. How many already have a 2017 knitting bucket list started?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

ggmomliz said:


> I know that I have stood up for Michael's in the past, as recently as this week, but that has now come to an end. I purchase gift cards to stores that I shop at frequently from the grocery store because I get gas points. Frequently they offer 4x the points, $25 = 100 points = 10 cents off per gallon up to 35 gallons (which I always buy) = $3.50 discount, there is no limit to the discount you can get, my last gas purchase I paid 6 cents a gallon! When I use a gift card I take the receipt and wrap it around the card so that the remaining balance is right there. Yesterday I had to return something to a store near Michael's so I went in to use my gift cards on framing supplies. When I got to the register one gift card with a balance of over $22 came up at .28 and one with over $27 came up at .16! The third came up properly. I know that the cashier can not do anything about it so I put the balance on my credit card and left. I came right home and checked the balance and the balances came up 0. I called the corp. office to get the purchase history on my cards and they verified the balances that I had on the receipts and then an additional purchase on each card, almost wiping them out. The cards were used on different days but at the same store, they refused to make good on the theft of almost $50. I have been a loyal shopper of Michael's for decades but now will do everything in my power to persuade people to NEVER SHOP AT MICHAEL'S AGAIN. EVER! I will do without before I go there.


Are you saying that the cashier may have somehow manipulated your cards to make purchases for herself? I am not clear on how you think Michael's was at fault. Hope you can clarify this for me. Thank you.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I avoid Michaels altogether - don't like the store setup - I feel like I am in a bargain basement


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I worked retail many years and I remember one year, I think it was Christmas A customer bought gift cards for gifts. A few weeks later a recipient came in to use the card which had a zero balance. Turns out when the clerk scanned the card at the point of sale she kept the scanned card and gave the customer a lank card Of course she was fired but was distressing for the customer The store made good. A good idea is to check at point of sale if you actually have the card for which you paid Most sales associates are honest hard working people but there may be just that one.


----------



## Auntie Ethel (Dec 8, 2016)

First, I have quit buying gift cards. I gave a large amount card to a friend (along with the receipt for the purchase) and when she tried to use it, the card had not been activated. So much for that gift! Now, regarding Michaels - our local store is the pitts. Was there this week. They have 5 checkout places. The line was 20+ long and only 2 were open. Someone in the line was there the day before. She said the line was much longer with the same number of checkouts. Won't go back before Christmas or a holiday. Our Michels is rather small and their yarn inventory is limited. They seem to have a relatively small amount of a lot of items. We don't have a Jo-Ann but we have a huge Hobby Lobby, and (same day) all of their checkouts were open.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Stores are doing away with most, if not all of their yarn. This is due to the fact people are buying more yarn, etc over the net.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Retail chains have security cameras in the check out area for many reasons....in the event of a robbery, to see which customer passed that counterfeit bill, capture quick change artists and yes to monitor employee activity. Michael's IS one of the retailers who utilize security cameras. 

Why people think it is acceptable to accuse retail workers, sans proof, of theft is beyond me or why people treat customer service workers so badly. I work in customer support, every single phone call that comes into our facility is recorded and what people say to our employees would curl your toenails. We've even had to resort to disconnecting service to customers who are abusive.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

flohel said:


> I worked retail many years and I remember one year, I think it was Christmas A customer bought gift cards for gifts. A few weeks later a recipient came in to use the card which had a zero balance. Turns out when the clerk scanned the card at the point of sale she kept the scanned card and gave the customer a lank card Of course she was fired but was distressing for the customer The store made good. A good idea is to check at point of sale if you actually have the card for which you paid Most sales associates are honest hard working people but there may be just that one.


This sounds far more feasible than a cashier using her phone to take a picture of card. When I read that, I just couldn't get my head around that happening. I am sure that if a cashier pulled out a phone to do that, she would be noticed. Taking a picture of something like that would require some focus and a steady hand. The whole story doesn't make sense. I think it's made up.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Retail chains have security cameras in the check out area for many reasons....in the event of a robbery, to see which customer passed that counterfeit bill, capture quick change artists and yes to monitor employee activity. Michael's IS one of the retailers who utilize security cameras.
> 
> Why people think it is acceptable to accuse retail workers, sans proof, of theft is beyond me or why people treat customer service workers so badly. I work in customer support, every single phone call that comes into our facility is recorded and what people say to our employees would curl your toenails. We've even had to resort to disconnecting service to customers who are abusive.


I work retail. Yes, some cashiers will steal, there is always that ONE, but in this case, I don't know how the person was accomplishing it. Taking pictures of the card at Point Of Sale? Isn't the customer right there, to see it? Even if she took pictures of the cards on the rack before the sale, there are people around, cameras, shift supervisors, etc. Tell ya' these criminals are WAY smarter than us to do what they do.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

If it doesn't look or sound right, it probably isn't right. I think we were all taken in.


----------



## bookwormmike (Jul 16, 2016)

knit4ES said:


> There are reports of this with all kinds of these cards... not just Michael's... like all the ones sold at Target's, Walgreen's, grocery stores, etc.
> There are people who use scanners on these cards and store the information.
> They can do it unobtrusively, looking like they are just considering them and getting the info with a handheld scanner
> Then they have programs that do constant searches for these numbers.
> When they see that the card has been activated they can immediately (online or in store) use it.


This is true, so consumer advocates say to avoid the first few cards on the rack and select one from farther in. As someone else mentioned, cashier fraud is also possible.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Michael's is my last resort place to shop. I have never had decent customer service there, and was not please with a class I took there (the instructor was European and the accent was so heavy that it was difficult to understand the steps). Have better service and selection at JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby has a decent selection also.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

It's not Michaels fault. I purchase gift cards the same way you do for gas points. I bought one for $50 for a local chain restaurant & when I went to use it it had less than a dollar. I called the number on the back & they were going to submit a claim.( the number on back was the card issuer company not restaurant) I got home & called the restaurant headquarters & I live in Oh & purchases were made in California 
The problem is these cards don't have a PIN number on back & new ones do. So people scan cards while on rack & wait til activated then place take out orders on line to pick up & don't need card. 
Does your card have a pin that has to be scratched off? If not call Michaels headquarters & ask to speak to supervisor 
My card was promptly replaced with a new one for the $ 50 with new card with pin. 
Was your card used in your area ? 
It is hard for cashier to use as someone suggested because cards are swiped & cashier doesn't have access to number speaking from experience 
Hope you can pursue this with a better customer service mgr


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Y
She has the receipt so she can go back to the store to get it activated


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

It might not be a bad idea to get in touch with the Federal Trade Commission as well as your local BBB.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I must be a stupid person because I've read all the posts and I am not understanding how anyone can use a card before the purchaser buys it because cash has to be paid before the card is even activated. Or are you saying the thief is using a skimmer and then holds on to the card for awhile. But how would he/she know when to use it before the purchaser?
I worked retail and had to be told or shown how people get over because it just isn't in my dna to think in a shifty way.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened to you at Michael's. However, I know exactly how you feel. I have a gift card for the Dollar Tree. When I purchase something I always keep the transaction slip wrapped around the card. So I know exactly how much I have left on the card. Just this past Monday I went to the store to purchase items I needed for wrapping gifts. On the card, according to my last transaction slip, I had $23.33 left. My purchases came to $20.46. I was told after my card would not go through that there was no money left on the card, even though I knew there was. I told the clerk to please look at my last transaction, which was only several days ago. She looked at the and said to me "how do we know you are not lying about this"? With that I pushed my cart out of the way, filled with items I needed and walked out of the store, and vowed I would never shop there again. Talk about customer service---there is none at a lot of these stores.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

This whole story is a little strange, and more to it than we're being told. If you read from the beginning the OP was fine until she was questioned as to the how. Once she was questioned her true colors and attitude came out in all its glory. Just saying.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened to you at Michael's. However, I know exactly how you feel. I have a gift card for the Dollar Tree. When I purchase something I always keep the transaction slip wrapped around the card. So I know exactly how much I have left on the card. Just this past Monday I went to the store to purchase items I needed for wrapping gifts. On the card, according to my last transaction slip, I had $23.33 left. My purchases came to $20.46. I was told after my card would not go through that there was no money left on the card, even though I knew there was. I told the clerk to please look at my last transaction, which was only several days ago. She looked at the and said to me "how do we know you are not lying about this"? With that I pushed my cart out of the way, filled with items I needed and walked out of the store, and vowed I would never shop there again. Talk about customer service---there is none at a lot of these stores.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Although little different, I don't like Michael's either. Their coupons are often deceptive... only can be used on regular price; only use on one item. Besides, my Michaels never has nice yarn, just junky stuff.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This whole story is a little strange, and more to it than we're being told. If you read from the beginning the OP was fine until she was questioned as to the how. Once she was questioned her true colors and attitude came out in all its glory. Just saying.


 :sm23: Yes! :sm22:


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> There are reports of this with all kinds of these cards... not just Michael's... like all the ones sold at Target's, Walgreen's, grocery stores, etc.
> There are people who use scanners on these cards and store the information.
> They can do it unobtrusively, looking like they are just considering them and getting the info with a handheld scanner
> Then they have programs that do constant searches for these numbers.
> When they see that the card has been activated they can immediately (online or in store) use it.


Wow! i didnt realize that could be done


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> I know that I have stood up for Michael's in the past, as recently as this week, but that has now come to an end. I purchase gift cards to stores that I shop at frequently from the grocery store because I get gas points. Frequently they offer 4x the points, $25 = 100 points = 10 cents off per gallon up to 35 gallons (which I always buy) = $3.50 discount, there is no limit to the discount you can get, my last gas purchase I paid 6 cents a gallon! When I use a gift card I take the receipt and wrap it around the card so that the remaining balance is right there. Yesterday I had to return something to a store near Michael's so I went in to use my gift cards on framing supplies. When I got to the register one gift card with a balance of over $22 came up at .28 and one with over $27 came up at .16! The third came up properly. I know that the cashier can not do anything about it so I put the balance on my credit card and left. I came right home and checked the balance and the balances came up 0. I called the corp. office to get the purchase history on my cards and they verified the balances that I had on the receipts and then an additional purchase on each card, almost wiping them out. The cards were used on different days but at the same store, they refused to make good on the theft of almost $50. I have been a loyal shopper of Michael's for decades but now will do everything in my power to persuade people to NEVER SHOP AT MICHAEL'S AGAIN. EVER! I will do without before I go there.


Check on the bottom of the receipt...there should be a line of numbers that starts with the date...then there should be the register number an associate number. If it is not on the bottom, it will be somewhere on that piece of paper. Michaels can identify the thief by that, or at least have a good place to start. With out the card, I would think that is the only way it could have been used is by the cashier at the store. Do they allow gift card use on line? Most stores don't, you have to go in to the store to use a gift card. It is a shame.


----------



## blharri (Apr 24, 2016)

I am sorry you had this problem. As others have mentioned with all this hacking going on I would not be so quick to blame Michaels. MICHAELS may not be the best store in town but most of their employees are hard working souls like the rest of us. If you need yarn or craft supplies use cash or a regular credit card. Most credit card companies will stand behind their customers. Personally I won't use a debit card just too scary.
When you redeem your reward points for your gas purchases choose a different reward.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Check on the bottom of the receipt...there should be a line of numbers that starts with the date...then there should be the register number an associate number. If it is not on the bottom, it will be somewhere on that piece of paper. Michaels can identify the thief by that, or at least have a good place to start. With out the card, I would think that is the only way it could have been used is by the cashier at the store. Do they allow gift card use on line? Most stores don't, you have to go in to the store to use a gift card. It is a shame.


Some gift cards can be used on line.

And at times one cashier will use another's register so that isn't proof a cashier is a thief. Even when it's locked a key person knows the log in numbers of others.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

You can use gift cards on line also. I don't know about Michael's, but I do know that most stores accept gift cards on line. That is supposed to be the beauty of giving gift cards. They can be used either way.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

since you purchased the gift card at the grocery store, perhaps they are at fault...their system may have been hacked.
before you condemn Michaels, perhaps you should check to see if anyone else has complained about a similar problem.
maybe the grocery store will reimburse you


----------



## bookwormmike (Jul 16, 2016)

PaKnitter said:


> I must be a stupid person because I've read all the posts and I am not understanding how anyone can use a card before the purchaser buys it because cash has to be paid before the card is even activated. Or are you saying the thief is using a skimmer and then holds on to the card for awhile. But how would he/she know when to use it before the purchaser?
> I worked retail and had to be told or shown how people get over because it just isn't in my dna to think in a shifty way.


From what I read the thief uses a skimmer to get the numbers of the cards. Then s/he checks online regularly until the card is activated by actually being paid for. The online info includes the balance on the card so it's possible to make an online purchase. It sounds like a lot of bother to me but it must pay or people wouldn't do it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

bookwormmike said:


> From what I read the thief uses a skimmer to get the numbers of the cards. Then s/he checks online regularly until the card is activated by actually being paid for. The online info includes the balance on the card so it's possible to make an online purchase. It sounds like a lot of bother to me but it must pay or people wouldn't do it.


So maybe getting a gift card from the bank would be safer?

I agree...it would be much easier to get a seasonal job and be a bagger if one could tolerate the grumpy customer.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

You have to watch all stores especially around the holidays!!!!....they DO overcharge you....EVEN THE FOOD STORES...always check ALL RECEIPTS!!!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah Micheals....while I was excited to see the only store of that nature to open its doors 2 years ago, from day 1 I was very disappointed!! Every time I went into that place, there were never any sales persons and if there was, one they run in the opposite direction!!!! The clerks at the cash were rude and impolite. Unfortunately my son gave me a gift card for Christmas and I wanted to use it so it didn't give me much choice. However, I did complain of the rudeness of the clerk to HO and was sent a gift card....as if that was going to change my mind. Their coupons are good for only certain items (never on what I buy) and only on certain days - when u have to travel 60 km to go there you want them to have the stock and the discount...no such luck! Luckily a similar store (Canadian based) opened and the people there are a lot friendlier and are helpful. It all comes down to the personnel!!! Who they hire and how they are treated! Sadly, we have a choice of 2 stores for selling crafts - Walmart is pitiful and well there is no competitor since Target went belly up here!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am not a fan of the Michael's stores in my area. To my way of thinking they are overpriced and don't carry enough of the items I like to craft with. But, just because I am a fair minded person, I believe everyone should be made aware those gift cards can be hacked just like a credit card. This may not be Michael's fault.


----------



## dv802 (Aug 4, 2013)

ggmomliz

Very happy holidays to you. May you get everything you wish for and more. ❤


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

mudijoon said:


> Always pick a gift card from somewhere near the back of the rack. The people with scanners will always do the front few because they will be sold first. I too have had my problems with Michael's but in the form of a snotty cashier. I started buying more yarn there because they don't charge tax but if I have the misfortune of getting the same cashier I won't be letting it slide like last time. I chalked it up to everyone has a bad day. We'll see!


It is my understanding and experience that no store charges sales tax on yarn in Pennsylvania because it is considered clothing.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm sorry that this happened to you, it happens all the time. I no longer buy gift cards the reason is that I purchased Wal-Mart gift cards for my Grandchildren for Christmas. Put each in an envelope and put them on my tree. I gave each their card on Christmas, Two of my Granddaughter's went to use theirs and they had already been used at a Wal-Mart in a different state. They never left my house until Christmas but the cards were used and I had the receipt showing when I purchased them but they did not replace them, there was no way that they should have been used in store's over two hundred miles away but they were. That stopped me from buying gift cards from stores. I now give them cash.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

We are about to order gift cards for Amazon and Barnes & Noble. We've done this for years with no problems. Now we're having second thoughts. Would be interested in any helpful comments. There is so much false information out there that it is hard so sort out what is accurate.


----------



## Auntie Ethel (Dec 8, 2016)

I really think that one culprit here is poor management in the local store and corporate management that is lax in meaningful oversight until there is a noticeable dip in profits or a uproar of complaints from customers. All involved should realize that no one has to shop there -especially with the Internet so available


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

From what I hear gift cards should be treated as Cash. They are not linked to you like a credit card. Anytime I have called or looked up a balance all I get is the balance,no record of when or where I used it. Maybe more detailed records are there but I doubt it. Nothing sounds right about this.


----------



## bookwormmike (Jul 16, 2016)

From what I have heard from friends and relatives who have worked in retail, the store manager has a lot to do with the way employees are treated and with the way they treat customers (within corporate policy) which is one reason why experience can vary so widely from store to store.

Personally, I buy almost all my yarn online. I have signed up for email notifications and watch for sales. For example, today Noble Knits has Ewe Ewe Wooly Worsted for $7.99 and they have free shipping in the US. I also like to watch destashes because it can be a good opportunity to get yarn that I might not be familiar with for a lower price.


----------



## antymr (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree, I am not a fan of Michaels. My debit card was compromised there and I never received any acknowledgement.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I went to Michaels and did not like the store, very messy and their yarn was not anything I would use. Never went back.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

bookwormmike said:


> Personally, I buy almost all my yarn online. I have signed up for email notifications and watch for sales. For example, today *Noble Knits has Ewe Ewe Wooly Worsted for $7.99 and they have free shipping in the US.* I also like to watch destashes because it can be a good opportunity to get yarn that I might not be familiar with for a lower price.


Uh oh, wish I hadn't read that! I thought $7.99 was quite expensive for a 50 gram ball of merino (and it is) but they are comparing it to Mission Falls 1824 and if it's just like that, then worth every penny. Must. Close. Browser. :sm09:


----------



## SFD (Oct 26, 2016)

I love your pragmatic approach to retail trauma and rudeness. I am going to try it at next opportunity.


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> This whole story is a little strange, and more to it than we're being told. If you read from the beginning the OP was fine until she was questioned as to the how. Once she was questioned her true colors and attitude came out in all its glory. Just saying.


The more I think about it, the more I think you're probably right.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

Gift cards are not safe. Give a check! The company that handles gift cards are not secure and are not regulated.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> I know that I have stood up for Michael's in the past, as recently as this week, but that has now come to an end. I purchase gift cards to stores that I shop at frequently from the grocery store because I get gas points. Frequently they offer 4x the points, $25 = 100 points = 10 cents off per gallon up to 35 gallons (which I always buy) = $3.50 discount, there is no limit to the discount you can get, my last gas purchase I paid 6 cents a gallon! When I use a gift card I take the receipt and wrap it around the card so that the remaining balance is right there. Yesterday I had to return something to a store near Michael's so I went in to use my gift cards on framing supplies. When I got to the register one gift card with a balance of over $22 came up at .28 and one with over $27 came up at .16! The third came up properly. I know that the cashier can not do anything about it so I put the balance on my credit card and left. I came right home and checked the balance and the balances came up 0. I called the corp. office to get the purchase history on my cards and they verified the balances that I had on the receipts and then an additional purchase on each card, almost wiping them out. The cards were used on different days but at the same store, they refused to make good on the theft of almost $50. I have been a loyal shopper of Michael's for decades but now will do everything in my power to persuade people to NEVER SHOP AT MICHAEL'S AGAIN. EVER! I will do without before I go there.


When my daughter worked at a popular toy store she said a few of the employees stole customers rewards. That's probably what happened to you.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> There are reports of this with all kinds of these cards... not just Michael's... like all the ones sold at Target's, Walgreen's, grocery stores, etc.
> There are people who use scanners on these cards and store the information.
> They can do it unobtrusively, looking like they are just considering them and getting the info with a handheld scanner
> Then they have programs that do constant searches for these numbers.
> When they see that the card has been activated they can immediately (online or in store) use it.


I never buy gift cards after I had some bad experiences years ago, but I did see a story on how people are stealing the information on these cards. The recommendation was if you purchase one, do not take one from the front of the display,


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> It is my understanding and experience that no store charges sales tax on yarn in Pennsylvania because it is considered clothing.


I'm not sure about that because how can yarn from Michael's or any yarn shop be considered clothing. And the registers are already programmed so unless you holler and someone is called to override it , it's taxed...I'm pretty sure.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

dv802 said:


> ggmomliz
> 
> Very happy holidays to you. May you get everything you wish for and more. ❤


I hope she gets everything she deserves for Christmas. :sm24:


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> I'm not sure about that because how can yarn from Michael's or any yarn shop be considered clothing. And the registers are already programmed so unless you holler and someone is called to override it , it's taxed...I'm pretty sure.


Yarn isn't taxed in PA.


----------



## marianestronick (Mar 11, 2011)

I am sorry you had this bad experience with Michaels but not surprised. I went in with a Joannes coupon that they claim they honor. What a hassle. I ordered and paid in advance for a Circut Air Explorer from Joannes. After waiting 3 weeks I went into the store and was told after another big hassle that they don't make that version anymore. They were quick enough to take my money. After a lengthy argument, they refunded my money but had to wait several days as I paid by credit card. Michaels and Joannes are a last resort, if I am desperate. Both companies are not interested in their customers so I try to avoid going there.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

ggmomliz said:


> I know that I have stood up for Michael's in the past, as recently as this week, but that has now come to an end. I purchase gift cards to stores that I shop at frequently from the grocery store because I get gas points. Frequently they offer 4x the points, $25 = 100 points = 10 cents off per gallon up to 35 gallons (which I always buy) = $3.50 discount, there is no limit to the discount you can get, my last gas purchase I paid 6 cents a gallon! When I use a gift card I take the receipt and wrap it around the card so that the remaining balance is right there. Yesterday I had to return something to a store near Michael's so I went in to use my gift cards on framing supplies. When I got to the register one gift card with a balance of over $22 came up at .28 and one with over $27 came up at .16! The third came up properly. I know that the cashier can not do anything about it so I put the balance on my credit card and left. I came right home and checked the balance and the balances came up 0. I called the corp. office to get the purchase history on my cards and they verified the balances that I had on the receipts and then an additional purchase on each card, almost wiping them out. The cards were used on different days but at the same store, they refused to make good on the theft of almost $50. I have been a loyal shopper of Michael's for decades but now will do everything in my power to persuade people to NEVER SHOP AT MICHAEL'S AGAIN. EVER! I will do without before I go there.


Can you call the credit card company that you used to buy the gift cards? They will at least have the original purchase, if I am understanding this correctly. They will help make it right if you can show all your receipts of card purchase and purchases at Michaels. Sounds like their cashier glitch was aggravating. 
Sorry for your awful experience but one stores mistake won't stop me from shopping our store just yet, , we only have Jo Ann's as another craft outlet, I could try to do without but would not want to. Everyone gets a second chance from me until all avenues have been pursued. 
Seems the big box stores really do not all have the same practices and lumping them all together is harsh on the business owners. Now and then technology really gives us a kick in the shins, I want the 50s and 60 s back.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm sorry for all of your troubles. I don't think people were blaming you, they were looking at all different angles. Your last comment was way out of line and hurtful. On the other hand I will wish you a Merry Christmas and a better NewYear


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

With all due respect- I work for a large retail store. Many times a customer uses a gift card to pay for their purchase and it does not go through because there is no money left on the card. They insist they did not use it and yes, have the "last" receipt wrapped around the card. When we call the number on the back and it gives the last 5 transactions, the customers comment is always-"oh, that's right, I forgot about when I used it then". And of course, rarely an apology for blaming us.


----------



## Linda5251 (Apr 28, 2014)

I seriously doubt that the cashiers "stole" your card info. I use to work at a store that sold gift cards from many, many other stores. Sadly, it was not uncommon for those cards to be "stolen". Not actually, but the info off of them. I will never buy a gift card from a place other than the actual store. Target for Target, Walmart for Walmart, etc.
I'm sorry you'really having to deal with this
I also, don't feel Michaels is to blame.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

dearyou37 said:


> No one blamed you. Blaming you would have been saying "this is definitely your fault and only your fault, be more careful next time." No one said anything like that. ASKING if another scenario is POSSIBLE is not the same as blaming.
> 
> The only one who should be feeling guilty is you for your awful comments.
> 
> If you don't want people to speculate on what may have happened, wait until you have all of the facts before you post your complaint.


In my opinion there were quite a few responses that implied she was at fault and that it was not the cashiers fault. When in reality the cashier had stolen the balance from the card and was fired for it. Thank you ggmomliz for warning us to be vigilant when using gift cards. This same type of theft has happened to my Mother on several occasions when using restaurant gift cards.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

most local tv stations have an advocate locate yours tell them your story and let them report on see how fast Michaels tows the line I had this happen with game stop they made it right however but now if I shop there it's cash only...if you bought these with a credit or debit card contact them and tell them what happened they usually will make it right in my area (Pittsburgh Pa) you can't buy them with debit or credit card because of fraud and theft so it leaves you stuck but in areas where you still can you have a certain amount of leverage use it


----------



## dragonhobbes (Jan 6, 2015)

We had problems here... and may still have them... with gas stations. Apparently there is a way to add a reader inside the gas pump. When you pay with your credit card, it reads all the numbers. Then later when the card is removed, they have all your info and can use it for what ever. This is not the gas station themselves, but people who work on the pumps. We also had a gift card to a hardware store that got hacked... but it was an employee of the credit card company in Texas. I agree that one should take a gift card from the back of the stack. The front ones seem to be the ones that are getting read.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think it is Michael's fault. It looks like someone must have used one of those scanner things that copy your cards. Not sure how to describe it, but it is theft that is becoming more common. They don't need to touch the cards. My daughter, a banker, warned me of this. That being said, the store would have no way of knowing you didn't use the gift cards yourself. It would have been nice if they offered you maybe a coupon or something. My daughter also warns about using AMTs. She said they need to check the machines every day because theives put hidden devices on them that can clone your card and take a picture of your pin numbers.


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

No sales tax on yarn in Massachusetts.


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

Glad to hear that all is sorted out! And, in this age of technology, the message about being aware of and therefore protecting oneself against techno/theft is well a good reminder. I'm sure gift card theft is just as prevalent in Canada, and ditto for ATM.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

There has been, on TV, reports of thief using these cards. I will never purchase a card, because you never know if it is a fraud. Some how thiefs, once you use the card, are able to get into it and use your card. I don't understand it, so that is why I will not buy these cards. In the long run you lose alot of money. It isn't worth it.


----------



## charlottecat (Nov 21, 2016)

Some gift cards reduce the amount ("bookkeeping charges") monthly so you lose money if you do not use the card right away. I think all the credit card company gift cards do this. My husband had a $500 gift card he did not use right away and when he used it there was barely $200 on it. I think it should be illegal to do this -- charging you to use your money until you claim it.

Some of my gift cards state that the value does not decrease if the card is not used immediately. You should look for this whenever you purchase a gift card.

You should check Michael's gift card policy, and if it says the value does not decrease you should go to a manager and tell him about your gift cards. Those cards have numbers and they are tracked, and they can find out when and what was purchased on the card. I used to work in information technology and I guarantee that there is virtually nothing that is not tracked.

If Michaels refuses to work this out to your satisfaction they are very stupid. Most stores will do almost anything to keep their customers happy, and the ones that don't usually don't stay in business (anybody remember Upton's?)


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

wow, sounds like you were hacked - we had that happen with internet cards before but never experienced the phenomenon with gift cards yet -yikes!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> There are reports of this with all kinds of these cards... not just Michael's... like all the ones sold at Target's, Walgreen's, grocery stores, etc.
> There are people who use scanners on these cards and store the information.
> They can do it unobtrusively, looking like they are just considering them and getting the info with a handheld scanner
> Then they have programs that do constant searches for these numbers.
> When they see that the card has been activated they can immediately (online or in store) use it.


We had a story on the news yesterday about this... the scammers are really doing a job on us during the holidays. The answer is to only purchase your gift cards from the source... when they hang on a rack, the scammers get all the info they need off of the card before it is activated... then they follow closely until it's activated, and make their purchases before you're aware of it, or get a chance to use it.
HAPPY HOLIDAYS??? NOT!!!


----------



## traveler79 (Aug 17, 2016)

This has nothing to do with debit cards, but I was in Michaels a couple of Sunday's ago and was buying two balls of yarn. The checkout line was LONG, all the way across the front of the store, and lots of folks had carts full of things. I'm 80 years old, use oxygen when walking around, wear a hat over my chemo related bald head and got to chatting with the lady in front of me, wishing out loud for an express lane. The sweet lady said to save her place and she went to speak to an employee. She returned to the line and told me to follow the employee. The employee then directed me to the nearest checkout person who rang up my small purchase ( with a generous coupon) ( they weren't making much money off of me that day) and I was on my way. I blew a kiss to the kind lady still waiting in line and was out the door. I'll pass on the favor when I can...and maybe saying something nice about Michael's employees counts a little. By the way, this store has a pretty good yarn department.


----------



## traveler79 (Aug 17, 2016)

This has nothing to do with debit cards, but I was in Michaels a couple of Sunday's ago and was buying two balls of yarn. The checkout line was LONG, all the way across the front of the store, and lots of folks had carts full of things. I'm 80 years old, use oxygen when walking around, wear a hat over my chemo related bald head and got to chatting with the lady in front of me, wishing out loud for an express lane. The sweet lady said to save her place and she went to speak to an employee. She returned to the line and told me to follow the employee. The employee then directed me to the nearest checkout person who rang up my small purchase ( with a generous coupon) ( they weren't making much money off of me that day) and I was on my way. I blew a kiss to the kind lady still waiting in line and was out the door. I'll pass on the favor when I can...and maybe saying something nice about Michael's employees counts a little. By the way, this store has a pretty good yarn department.


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't trust gift cards, I always use cash.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I worked in retail for 14 years as a manager, the highest store loss is within the work force. Also the new loss is on the cyber space with hackers. It may or may not be the fault of Michaels, I'm not sure how protected the gift cards for purchase are. Just beware that there is a force that is growing with theft because we use the net to pay whether on line or in store, it's all ekectronic and subjective to this kind of thing. There are horror stories with your own debit, credit, rewards card, and electronic checking. Just be cautious. There is a new work force for security on the Internet.Sorry for your predicament. Good luck.


----------



## kittisue (Jan 31, 2015)

morningstar said:


> We are about to order gift cards for Amazon and Barnes & Noble. We've done this for years with no problems. Now we're having second thoughts. Would be interested in any helpful comments. There is so much false information out there that it is hard so sort out what is accurate.


If you order from an online provider, cards are much less likely to be hacked because no one can scan the code on them (other than someone at the provider and that is very rare). The problem is with cards purchased off racks in stores because people scan the codes then use them later.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

traveler79 said:


> This has nothing to do with debit cards, but I was in Michaels a couple of Sunday's ago and was buying two balls of yarn. The checkout line was LONG, all the way across the front of the store, and lots of folks had carts full of things. I'm 80 years old, use oxygen when walking around, wear a hat over my chemo related bald head and got to chatting with the lady in front of me, wishing out loud for an express lane. The sweet lady said to save her place and she went to speak to an employee. She returned to the line and told me to follow the employee. The employee then directed me to the nearest checkout person who rang up my small purchase ( with a generous coupon) ( they weren't making much money off of me that day) and I was on my way. I blew a kiss to the kind lady still waiting in line and was out the door. I'll pass on the favor when I can...and maybe saying something nice about Michael's employees counts a little. By the way, this store has a pretty good yarn department.


That's a great story!! :sm24: Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

I had a card to Applebee's, a $50 present from my husband's brother. When I gave it to the waiter to pay the check, he came back and told me there was no balance on the card. We had just received it so was puzzled. Thought maybe it hadn't been activated properly when he purchased it. The waiter seemed surprised when I asked for it back, stated that since it had a 0 balance he had tossed it. Asked him to retrieve it, which he did. Called the number on the back of the card when we got home and was told the card had a $50 balance. Reported the incident and was told by the manager it was an honest mistake that sometimes the cards don't read correctly when swiped. Was told by the person I spoke to on the phone to check the balance that when we questioned the balance, he should have called the number on the back of the card to verify. We were not offered anything for our inconvenience.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Last year around this time a year there was a local new story about a gift card scam happening in stores and restaurants. After the card was handed to the cashier/server they would swipe the card, if there was a balance left on the card the cashier/server would switch the card with a balance with an empty card that a former customer said they didn't want back (i.e. throw this away for me). The cashier/server would return an empty card with the receipt leaving the customer none the wiser, believing they had the listed remaining balance on their card. Always ask to have your empty card back and discard them yourself. It wouldn't hurt to recheck the card balance online with your smartphone.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry that you lost money from your cards. That is terrible. I have pretty much quit using all gift cards due to so many problems using them. Not worth the trouble. They are also so easily hacked and stolen, I can't keep up with all the ways my money may disappear!

As for Michael's, they are what they are. I only shop there if not expecting much. No help, no customer service, etc. They don't care about yours or anyone else's business, so sorry to say they won't miss you, or anyone else they treat poorly on a daily basis. I just see them as a place to get an occasional deal, and usually never buy there without a sale or a coupon, so I get my money' worth from a pretty crappy company. I would definitely never trust them with any of my money ahead of time, be it in a gift card or an online order. And I always use a credit card to purchase at places like them, so I can easily dispute any funny business they try to pull. I look at shopping at Michael's and a few others as sort of like a street-corner deal---buyer beware and don't expect much!


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

I feel your pain and I have disliked having to deal with Michael's for anything. But how could it be Michael's fault? Does one not to have the gift card in one's hand in order to use it? So if as you say, you always check the balance after you use a card, and then find that there's nothing left of it even though your last receipt says differently, doesn't it mean that someone used your card? Or that you used it and have forgotten about it. At my age, that could happen with me in a heartbeat, and I would be willing to bet that it wasn't my fault even though I know it had to be me.

I have never been able to charge things to a gift card without having the gift card with me for the sales clerk to process.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Michaels, Hobby Lobby and Joannes are all the same. Poorly stocked, messy, never enough cash registers open and the yarn and fabric they stock are poor quality and not something I would use. I only knit with natural fibers and either travel a half hour or more to a yarn store or order on line from a company I've found to be reliable and carry the type yarns I like.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This whole story is a little strange, and more to it than we're being told. If you read from the beginning the OP was fine until she was questioned as to the how. Once she was questioned her true colors and attitude came out in all its glory. Just saying.


Oh, gosh, do you think she may have fabricated or omitted parts of her little adventure? What kind of person would do that? Frankly I didn't follow the whole thing, but I am a cash-only type of purchaser. Don't know what gas points are either. :sm19:


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

John's old lady said:


> Oh, gosh, do you think she may have fabricated or omitted parts of her little adventure? What kind of person would do that? Frankly I didn't follow the whole thing, but I am a cash-only type of purchaser. Don't know what gas points are either. :sm19:


Maybe the same kind of person who would wish people a horrible holiday.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

yes, i saw this report too. people scan the card's number and then use it. it seems that this is what happened here. it is awful but the stores have no control over it. i guess i am not giving gift cards this year. i am sorry to hear that this happened to the lady who posted here.


knit4ES said:


> There are reports of this with all kinds of these cards... not just Michael's... like all the ones sold at Target's, Walgreen's, grocery stores, etc.
> There are people who use scanners on these cards and store the information.
> They can do it unobtrusively, looking like they are just considering them and getting the info with a handheld scanner
> Then they have programs that do constant searches for these numbers.
> When they see that the card has been activated they can immediately (online or in store) use it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

In Washington Refund Credit can decrease monthly (some sort of handling fee?) and be down to 0 by the time you use it. Not so with Gift Certificates - they are protected.


----------



## babyrose (Sep 9, 2016)

John's old lady said:


> Oh, gosh, do you think she may have fabricated or omitted parts of her little adventure? What kind of person would do that? Frankly I didn't follow the whole thing, but I am a cash-only type of purchaser. Don't know what gas points are either. :sm19:


I just went through and read every word the OP wrote. I think she answered everyone's questions completely. I had a similar issue at Walmart with a gift card some years ago. Not all credit card machines take gift cards and every time you have to hand over your card, gift card, debit card, or credit card you have to rely on the honesty of the cashier/ waiter .
.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Judy M said:


> In Washington Refund Credit can decrease monthly (some sort of handling fee?) and be down to 0 by the time you use it. Not so with Gift Certificates - they are protected.


Not if the company closes or files for bankruptcy.


----------



## jodypeabod (Oct 30, 2016)

Get this, a new one on me. Went to local Safeway and spent $19.50, gave the cashier a $50 dollar bill. I got back $30.50 and got my receipt and went on my merry way without looking up at the total on the screen (my mistake) cause I knew I had gotten back the correct change. After I got home I looked at my receipt and it said I had given him a $100.00 bill, yet I received the correct change. Now where did that $50.00 go? I don't like to accuse anyone without knowing for sure, but the cashiers always look up at the screen to see how much change to give back and it would of said $80.50 and that's what it said on my receipt. I called and talked to the manager of the store to let him know what happened and he said "oh he probably keyed in the wrong amount". I then told him no that didn't happen cause he would of caught it immediately if it was a honest mistake. I then told him I just wanted to let him know what was going on. So from now on I will be looking closely at the receipt before I leave the check-out.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

books said:


> Glad it worked out, enjoy being right.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> Oh, gosh, do you think she may have fabricated or omitted parts of her little adventure? What kind of person would do that? Frankly I didn't follow the whole thing, but I am a cash-only type of purchaser. Don't know what gas points are either. :sm19:


For sure.
My kids both use prepaid cell phones. I buy their cards at Kroger. If you swipe your loyalty card, you usually get 2x points, right now it's 4x points. So a $25 gift card gets you $.10 off a gallon of gas. We stopped to purchase a Toysrus gift card and a restaurant card before shopping over the weekend, which, btw, we were able to use without a hitch :sm17:


----------



## sassy sadie (Dec 7, 2016)

How is this Michaels fault?? Guess I don't understand


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

Similar experience...I was shopping in Walmart a few weeks ago and had a full cart of items to checkout. When I got back home I went over my receipt (something I always do) and low and behold, I was charged for a bag of spicy potato chips that I didn't buy. 

I called and asked for the store manager, he asked for a certain set of numbers on the receipt, which I gave him. He knew who the person was because all the information was in those numbers....clerk, register, time of checkout etc. 

It was obvious to me and the manager that the clerk decided to buy a bag of chips on me! The manager told me the next time I was in the store, go to Customer Service and ask for the $, which I did).

The checkout clerk must have had the chips under the counter and when I wasn't looking, rang them through with my purchases, then put the bag back under the counter. Words to the wise...Watch the clerk as you check out!


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

Similar experience...I was shopping in Walmart a few weeks ago and had some items to checkout. When I returned home I went over my receipt (something I always do) and low and behold, I was charged for a bag of spicy potato chips that I didn't buy. 

I called and asked for the store manager, he asked for a certain set of numbers on the receipt, which I gave him. He knew who the cashier was because all the information was in the receipt numbers....clerk, register, date and time of checkout etc. 

It was obvious to me and the manager that the clerk decided to buy a bag of chips on me! The manager told me the next time I was in the store, go to Customer Service with the receipt to get the money back, which I did).

The checkout clerk must have had the chips under the counter and when I wasn't looking, rang them through with my purchases, then put the bag back under the counter. Words to the wise...Watch the clerk as you check out!


----------



## babyrose (Sep 9, 2016)

sassy sadie said:


> How is this Michaels fault?? Guess I don't understand


The cashier stole the card info and used it herself. The company is responsible for anything the employees do. I think what ticked the OP off was that when she called about the missing card balance they told her that both cards were used twice in a row but refused to investigate. She's lucky that the store manager was willing go the next step.


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

It's employee theft. The store management should investigate when it happens. They have records of the exact time of each illegal purchase and which register. Also they usually have video survaillance of the registers. They can put a stop to it when it is reported if they really want to.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

This can happen with credit cards . You never let them out of your sight and make sure they don't reach under the counter with your card. There are a lot of cheats around trying to make extra money for themselves. I had one operator who put the card & her hand under the counter so I watched my next statement , which turned out ok, but it could of been the other way & been ripped off. So now I am real careful. make sure the hand that is handling my card is always were I can see it.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> I probably am not understanding this in total but how can Michaels know that the money was stolen? From their point of view, does it look like you used the cards or is there some way to see that you didn't and someone else must have? Sorry this happened to you.


 I heard on the radio that there is a theft ring in operation involving gift cards. Cards can be off loaded by some kind of machine taking off their value to be used by the thief.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

The only gift card I've kept is a Walmart card and I put money on it for gas and immediately use it for said gas at a discount. I've had $200 in gift cards stolen from my grands and don't do that anymore, they get cash.


----------



## dragonhobbes (Jan 6, 2015)

"Don't know what gas points are either."

Out here when you shop in a grocery store, you get points for how ever much you spend.. Isn't much... here in Az it is 10 cents for every so much that you spend. In California it is twice that. But then their gas is higher.. When you amass a set amount of points.. any where from 10 to 90, you get that much off gas per gallon if you go to participating stations...Chevron etc. Fry's... which is Krogers back east even has their own stations at some stores. So if you have 50 points, you get 50 cents off the gas per gallon.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yes, well that's the sign of the times to come! Playing with our money and our minds and it's not just Michaels, all conglomerate, big box stores are doing it. I will not ever go for these scams to get you to shell out good money for a plastic card that can be wiped out electronically plus all the game playing of points, frequent shopper ploys all this garbage. When I need something I go in and shop, pay for it and leave. None of this what's you telephone number? are you a frequent whatever? I just go up to the cashier say no, no and no, and get on with the purchase. Real gift cards are nice for gifts and shouldn't be confused with the game players and none of this hooky pooky nonsense. Do notice that Michaels has up to three ads in our KP topics everyday called "caron cakes". I'd rather pay full price at the gas pumps than put up with this grief. Having said that I don't have a problem with Michaels but probably shop there once a year then only when it's something I need asap or can't get elsewhere, the hugeness of the store doesn't appeal to my old legs and of course the yarn is in the farthest corner.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> Sorry that you lost money from your cards. That is terrible. I have pretty much quit using all gift cards due to so many problems using them. Not worth the trouble. They are also so easily hacked and stolen, I can't keep up with all the ways my money may disappear!
> 
> As for Michael's, they are what they are. I only shop there if not expecting much. No help, no customer service, etc. They don't care about yours or anyone else's business, so sorry to say they won't miss you, or anyone else they treat poorly on a daily basis. I just see them as a place to get an occasional deal, and usually never buy there without a sale or a coupon, so I get my money' worth from a pretty crappy company. I would definitely never trust them with any of my money ahead of time, be it in a gift card or an online order. And I always use a credit card to purchase at places like them, so I can easily dispute any funny business they try to pull. I look at shopping at Michael's and a few others as sort of like a street-corner deal---buyer beware and don't expect much!


I think the smaller the city the less likely to have so much fraud. Everyone seems to know everyone in our valley even if just by sight and you can be darn sure someone is related to or knows the someone that is being dissed or gossiped about and the story travels. Thieves are everywhere but here jobs are scarce at times and most try to keep theirs. They may not have a great attitude but seem to follow the business rules. I will take honesty over customer service any day because you can teach good service manners, hard to teach honesty to the already crooked.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jodypeabod said:


> Get this, a new one on me. Went to local Safeway and spent $19.50, gave the cashier a $50 dollar bill. I got back $30.50 and got my receipt and went on my merry way without looking up at the total on the screen (my mistake) cause I knew I had gotten back the correct change. After I got home I looked at my receipt and it said I had given him a $100.00 bill, yet I received the correct change. Now where did that $50.00 go? I don't like to accuse anyone without knowing for sure, but the cashiers always look up at the screen to see how much change to give back and it would of said $80.50 and that's what it said on my receipt. I called and talked to the manager of the store to let him know what happened and he said "oh he probably keyed in the wrong amount". I then told him no that didn't happen cause he would of caught it immediately if it was a honest mistake. I then told him I just wanted to let him know what was going on. So from now on I will be looking closely at the receipt before I leave the check-out.


That is a smart to do any any case--double check your receipt before leaving the store. wallymart has/had a problem with the "system" ringing incorrect prices, customers not noticing and paying the wrong amount (more than the posted/advertised price of course) and are paying more than if they shopped elsewhere. In any case I would never shop there for anything. Also have you noticed that there no longer are customer service desks where you can work out these problems in most retail stores these days???? that's because customer service is considered an unnecessary expense, cut, cut, caching! the CEO gets another raise.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow! So many pages on this thread already! I won't even make a comment on the previous acerbic posts, both pro and con. 
I guess I've been lucky. I've used gift cards purchased from many sources for years, and have given them for gifts many times. Never a problem.....like I said, lucky, I guess. My biggest complaint about Michaels' in my area is that the stores are big, and so full of promise when you walk in, but they always fail to deliver. We have a new, large, bright shiny one a short distance away.....with only one small aisle of yarn. Very disappointing. I don't go there looking for yarn, but only for other craft supplies.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

marianestronick said:


> I am sorry you had this bad experience with Michaels but not surprised. I went in with a Joannes coupon that they claim they honor. What a hassle. I ordered and paid in advance for a Circut Air Explorer from Joannes. After waiting 3 weeks I went into the store and was told after another big hassle that they don't make that version anymore. They were quick enough to take my money. After a lengthy argument, they refunded my money but had to wait several days as I paid by credit card. Michaels and Joannes are a last resort, if I am desperate. Both companies are not interested in their customers so I try to avoid going there.


The same can be said of a great many retailers, though retailers lose millions of dollars every year due to customers who steal in one way or another, or through compromised technology. Company policy mandates what an employee can or cannot do. The cashier and even the store manager MUST adhere to company policy. If they do not, they will lose their jobs.


----------



## CrochetingPurpleCatz (Dec 8, 2016)

My brother has a tendency to buy Visa gift cards for my daughter, but doesn't mail them. (He brought the one for 2014's Christmas with him on a visit in August 2014. I'm still waiting for last year's card, lol.) I activated it (required) online in late September 2014, with the intent of buying some clothes with it. Then we decided to wait until after Christmas, when jeans would be on sale. I tried to use it online in Jan. 2015, but it was worth only half the face value. I checked the account & it turned out that Visa was deducting fees from the time of activation!! I immediately contacted Visa & proceeded to argue my case with a couple of associates. I told them about the Credit Card Act of 2009 (http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/gift-card-federal-reserve-regulations-1271.php), which states that the terms & conditions must be CLEARLY stated in order to protect the consumer against certain unexpected costs. I was then told that a supervisor would contact me within a few days.

I never heard from the supervisor. I checked the card's balance again a few days after calling Visa & the full amount of the card was reinstated, with the "non-use fees" eliminated. :sm02:


----------



## CrochetingPurpleCatz (Dec 8, 2016)

What a sweet lady! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CrochetingPurpleCatz (Dec 8, 2016)

Cathy B said:


> Last year around this time a year there was a local new story about a gift card scam happening in stores and restaurants. After the card was handed to the cashier/server they would swipe the card, if there was a balance left on the card the cashier/server would switch the card with a balance with an empty card that a former customer said they didn't want back (i.e. throw this away for me). The cashier/server would return an empty card with the receipt leaving the customer none the wiser, believing they had the listed remaining balance on their card. Always ask to have your empty card back and discard them yourself. It wouldn't hurt to recheck the card balance online with your smartphone.


Thank you for reminding others to take back their cards. I usually do this (I shred mine at home). Good reason to keep the "empty" cards, especially if the cashier offers to throw it away for you (or insists that it's "no trouble" to do it). I hate to think that people could be so dishonest, but one never knows.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Someone gave me an American Express gift card. I used it several times and there was only $4.40 left on it. The card would not let me get that last amount off it. I tried several times. I was told that when the balance gets too small, they will not let you get the rest out. I have used gift cards a lot at Wal-Mart and have never had a problem with them. I have heard about the decreasing balance on some of them, so I try to use them ASAP. MN


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Someone gave me an American Express gift card. I used it several times and there was only $4.40 left on it. The card would not let me get that last amount off it. I tried several times. I was told that when the balance gets too small, they will not let you get the rest out. I have used gift cards a lot at Wal-Mart and have never had a problem with them. I have heard about the decreasing balance on some of them, so I try to use them ASAP. MN


i have had that happen with one-a rebate card from verizon.Supposed to be able to use anywhere. It would not let me use it when the amount due was large than the balance. The Joann's cashier was helpful, had me pay the excess first, then used the card for the balance. She said it happens with certain cards like that. Really, given the thousands of cards that are sold only a few have issues. A lot of problems could be avoided simply by paying attention when buying and paying. I politely question anything that doesn't look right. Have not had a clerk get p***y, most would rather you be a happy customer than not.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

bakrmom said:


> i have had that happen with one-a rebate card from verizon.Supposed to be able to use anywhere. It would not let me use it when the amount due was large than the balance. The Joann's cashier was helpful, had me pay the excess first, then used the card for the balance. She said it happens with certain cards like that. Really, given the thousands of cards that are sold only a few have issues. A lot of problems could be avoided simply by paying attention when buying and paying. I politely question anything that doesn't look right. Have not had a clerk get p***y, most would rather you be a happy customer than not.


In my experience, if you are using a VISA, MC or AMX gift card, it is your responsibility to know the remaining balance on your card. The cashier cannot look it up. So if you are using it to pay for an item that costs more than the balance, tell the cashier to run that card for exactly the amount left, then offer another form of payment for the balance. Make sure you know the exact remaining balance before shopping.

If you are paying with a store gift card, they should be able to see the remaining balance, run the card, then you can pay the difference.


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

jodypeabod said:


> Get this, a new one on me. Went to local Safeway and spent $19.50, gave the cashier a $50 dollar bill. I got back $30.50 and got my receipt and went on my merry way without looking up at the total on the screen (my mistake) cause I knew I had gotten back the correct change. After I got home I looked at my receipt and it said I had given him a $100.00 bill, yet I received the correct change. Now where did that $50.00 go? I don't like to accuse anyone without knowing for sure, but the cashiers always look up at the screen to see how much change to give back and it would of said $80.50 and that's what it said on my receipt. I called and talked to the manager of the store to let him know what happened and he said "oh he probably keyed in the wrong amount". I then told him no that didn't happen cause he would of caught it immediately if it was a honest mistake. I then told him I just wanted to let him know what was going on. So from now on I will be looking closely at the receipt before I leave the check-out.


As someone who has worked as a cashier, I can tell you it's very likely that the cashier DID just type in the wrong amount. Sometimes you're working so fast that you accidentally key in the wrong amount, or you look at the bills and think the customer gives you one amount, but really they gave you something else and you've already keyed it in. What most likely happened in your situation is the cashier thought you gave a $100, keyed it in, saw it was a $50 and did the math for the correct change in his head. Since you got the correct change I wouldn't worry about it.

If the cashier really had typed in $100, gave you the correct change for a $50 and pocketed the rest, his cash drawer would have been short. The managers would have noticed. It's nearly impossible for a cashier to take cash from a drawer without getting caught.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

I'm skipping gift cards from now on. Cash. Too many ifs with them, as I read here.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

dragonhobbes said:


> "Don't know what gas points are either."
> 
> Out here when you shop in a grocery store, you get points for how ever much you spend.. Isn't much... here in Az it is 10 cents for every so much that you spend. In California it is twice that. But then their gas is higher.. When you amass a set amount of points.. any where from 10 to 90, you get that much off gas per gallon if you go to participating stations...Chevron etc. Fry's... which is Krogers back east even has their own stations at some stores. So if you have 50 points, you get 50 cents off the gas per gallon.


No, it's 100 points = 10¢ at least at the King Soopers/Kroger's here in Colorado, and Georgia as well.


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

I got a gift card from Applebees. I went there & ate, gave them the gift card and it was empty. Since it was a gift & I didn't have a sales slip for the card and it had to be within the last 30 day, I was out. I was upset. I would never have thought this could happen to gift cards. This is upsetting so someone paid for a card that I got nothing. Applebees office wasn't very nice about it. So I no longer go there either. If they would have been co-operative about it I may have returned. they were snotty about it and acted like I was trying to steal something.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

jodypeabod said:


> Get this, a new one on me. Went to local Safeway and spent $19.50, gave the cashier a $50 dollar bill. I got back $30.50 and got my receipt and went on my merry way without looking up at the total on the screen (my mistake) cause I knew I had gotten back the correct change. After I got home I looked at my receipt and it said I had given him a $100.00 bill, yet I received the correct change. Now where did that $50.00 go? I don't like to accuse anyone without knowing for sure, but the cashiers always look up at the screen to see how much change to give back and it would of said $80.50 and that's what it said on my receipt. I called and talked to the manager of the store to let him know what happened and he said "oh he probably keyed in the wrong amount". I then told him no that didn't happen cause he would of caught it immediately if it was a honest mistake. I then told him I just wanted to let him know what was going on. So from now on I will be looking closely at the receipt before I leave the check-out.


That clerk was not doing anything crooked Jody. Quite the opposite. Think about it again. You asked where the $50. went. There was no $50. It did not exist. And the clerk could not steal it. His register was going to be $50.00 SHORT at the end of the day and he would owe that amount to the store!!! The only way he/she would have been in a position to steal is if he entered zero as the amount you gave him and kept the $19.50. As for noticing on the register - he did not bother - it was an easy amount to calculate. I doubt I would have ...... and an 8 on a digital display looks much like a 3. We need to be so careful in matters like this. As you mentioned yourself.


----------



## cattrapper (Nov 5, 2014)

I would write a letter to the store you lost your card balance and also write to the main office. Enclose a copy of your receipt and the gift card if you still have them. Employee theft is inexecusable (spelling) and no business should tolerate it. I would complain to the highest on the ladder. When I worked retail I nearly got fired twice due to stopping shoplifters before they exited the store.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Someone gave me an American Express gift card. I used it several times and there was only $4.40 left on it. The card would not let me get that last amount off it. I tried several times. I was told that when the balance gets too small, they will not let you get the rest out. I have used gift cards a lot at Wal-Mart and have never had a problem with them. I have heard about the decreasing balance on some of them, so I try to use them ASAP. MN


You have to tell them there's a small balance left on the card of $???. They ring it in differently. Some cashiers don't know and will have to holler for help.
I was told by my daughter when on vacation. She checked the balance so I knew and was able to tell the cashier. Other wise I wouldn't have known and probably thrown the card away.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

My complaint with Michaels is fragrance! I am extremely allergic to fragrances, and my husband is sensitive. At certain times they have scented items at the front of the store and the odor is overwhelming. Just walking past the entrance gives me a terrific headache, and there's no way I can go in to shop. I've asked the managers each time if they couldn't move those items to the back of the store, at least, to accommodate their sensitive customers. There are many of us.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

So who got your card numbers. Some one copied them. That is the thief. Do you ever leave them out of your sight?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I NEVER let any of my cards out of might sight. The cashier must keep their hand above the counter top at all times. If they don't I call them on it and call for a manager ask just what is going on and why dose that cashier need to take my card from my view? I dos't keep them on their toes and they know me after a while and know to keep my card above the counter top and within my sight. You must be very proactive and on guard at all times. It is a shame, but there it is.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They do not do that anymore since there was a big scandal concerning this. No disappearing balances any more.


NRoberts said:


> Some gift card have vanishing balances. They decrease each month. I had a $10 gift card from the company that made my eyeglasses. I kept it for almost a year before using it. When I used it, its value had decreased to $1.
> 
> This is a scam some companies perpetuate. I wonder if they realize what it costs them in customers and good will?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Read my post on page nine (I think).


sngbrd said:


> Theft by employees. Disgusting. Can this be done on a debit card too, if they have your card instead of you swiping it? Or do they have to have your PIN number, too? I use mine all the time and am not always careful to hide typing in my PIN. Guess I should check my bank statement closer to see.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Really no tax on yarn. How dose that work?


mudijoon said:


> Always pick a gift card from somewhere near the back of the rack. The people with scanners will always do the front few because they will be sold first. I too have had my problems with Michael's but in the form of a snotty cashier. I started buying more yarn there because they don't charge tax but if I have the misfortune of getting the same cashier I won't be letting it slide like last time. I chalked it up to everyone has a bad day. We'll see!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The register dose not store the number of the card, but that dose not keep the cashier from wearing a scanner under their clothing and scanning your card. This is what happened to me at a MacDonalds drive up. Never out of my sight again.


dearyou37 said:


> The registers don't store the gift card numbers. I'm pretty sure even if the cashier were to re-print the receipt from your transaction it would only show the last few digits of the gift card number, not the entire thing. They do this so if you drop your receipt someone can't pick it up and use your gift card. If it was the cashier, you probably would have seen them writing down your gift card number or something.
> 
> As for using the gift card in one transaction and then using almost the entire rest of the balance in the very next transaction, people do this all the time when they're using Michael's coupons. A lot of their coupons are only for one item, or are for specific things like framing or floral, so people split up their transactions to use multiple coupons. When you called customer service that's probably what it looked like to them.
> 
> Is it at all possible that maybe you did split up your transactions to use multiple coupons, and then wrapped the wrong receipt around your gift cards?


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

Yarn is considered clothing, which is not taxable in MA


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I did not read any that said you were to blame. You need to apologize to every one on here for that sentiment. That really was uncalled for.


ggmomliz said:


> OK, let me respond to the gift cards. I only buy gift cards that do not expire and ones that have a hidden PIN that has to be entered, as long as the PIN is not revealed before you purchase it, it is safe. The Michael's that I used the gift cards at does not accept gift cards through the credit card machine, you have to hand it to the cashier to swipe through the register. I KNOW that I made only one purchase each day with my cards.
> I did call the store manager who told me right away that he thought he knew what had happened but to let him check the electronic journal for my receipt. He called me back to apologize and told me what had happened. The cashier had her phone in her pocket and would take a quick pic of the back of the gift card showing the number AND the PIN and then use it as soon a the customer was gone. vidently another cashier caught her doing it she has already been fired. He is sending me another gift card, one for $100. Thereis still no excuse for the way I was treated at the corporate office, they could see that it was the same cashier both times and that only items under $10 were purchased. The reason for this is that when an item under $10 is returned from a gift card cash is given instead of a credit.
> To those here who tried to blame ME and claimed the cashier was blameless, you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Body scanners are used all the time.


bakrmom said:


> Actually I have had that happen, and when I went back and checked thru my stuff found that the culprit was ME. I now keep a sharpie with me to write remaining balance on cards whether from JA, restaurants or where-ever. While what someone mentioned does happen-card info scanned without being bought- I believe most of the time it is our own memories to blame. Not sure how anyone in the store could steal a balance off your card. They would have to have the card or access to the number


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> In my experience, if you are using a VISA, MC or AMX gift card, it is your responsibility to know the remaining balance on your card. The cashier cannot look it up. So if you are using it to pay for an item that costs more than the balance, tell the cashier to run that card for exactly the amount left, then offer another form of payment for the balance. Make sure you know the exact remaining balance before shopping.
> 
> If you are paying with a store gift card, they should be able to see the remaining balance, run the card, then you can pay the difference.


Yes, you are right. This was the only time it has happened to me. I check the totals on any cards I have lingering in my purse before we go out and write the balance on them with marker, esp if I think I may have used it up and forgot to discard it. Saves me a lot of embarrassment in the restaurant/store.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My 2016 is spilling over into my 2017 bucket.


PaKnitter said:


> Yes, cashiers are people to and following the store policies. Complaints should be taken up with someone higher on the ladder than a min. wage with no benefits part time worker.
> There is no need to treat another human being in such a ugly way and people do especially at this time a year. When we have no respect or compassion for others there is a serious flaw in our own character. (jmo)
> Happy Holidays to all our knitting forum members. How many already have a 2017 knitting bucket list started?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If she had the recipe she could have activated it her self.


Auntie Ethel said:


> First, I have quit buying gift cards. I gave a large amount card to a friend (along with the receipt for the purchase) and when she tried to use it, the card had not been activated. So much for that gift! Now, regarding Michaels - our local store is the pitts. Was there this week. They have 5 checkout places. The line was 20+ long and only 2 were open. Someone in the line was there the day before. She said the line was much longer with the same number of checkouts. Won't go back before Christmas or a holiday. Our Michels is rather small and their yarn inventory is limited. They seem to have a relatively small amount of a lot of items. We don't have a Jo-Ann but we have a huge Hobby Lobby, and (same day) all of their checkouts were open.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

ginnyinnr said:


> I'm skipping gift cards from now on. Cash. Too many ifs with them, as I read here.


For all the issues that folks on here have had, I still say that the majority of gift cards sold and used are trouble free. Your responsibility is to protect your cards appropriately, be aware of whether the cards are fee free, or if you will be charged for non use. Also, be very explicit about how much the cashier is to run the card for if your are close to your card balance. One penny more can cause the transaction to be denied. I love getting gift cards, can use then as I want or need to. And until someone complains about getting a gift card, I will continue giving them when it's appropriate. We've sent our children who live far away from home gift cards for a nice restaurant for birthdays, gift cards for a larger amount for Christmas gifts when they said they didn't need anything, and never any complaints. 
Again.....maybe just lucky.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Believe me there are people out there that work over time thinking of ways to screw others out of their hard earned money.


PaKnitter said:


> I must be a stupid person because I've read all the posts and I am not understanding how anyone can use a card before the purchaser buys it because cash has to be paid before the card is even activated. Or are you saying the thief is using a skimmer and then holds on to the card for awhile. But how would he/she know when to use it before the purchaser?
> I worked retail and had to be told or shown how people get over because it just isn't in my dna to think in a shifty way.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you had the energy to push cart out of the way then you could have use that same energy to call for a manager to have a little talk with that cashier.


Geeks Crotchet said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you at Michael's. However, I know exactly how you feel. I have a gift card for the Dollar Tree. When I purchase something I always keep the transaction slip wrapped around the card. So I know exactly how much I have left on the card. Just this past Monday I went to the store to purchase items I needed for wrapping gifts. On the card, according to my last transaction slip, I had $23.33 left. My purchases came to $20.46. I was told after my card would not go through that there was no money left on the card, even though I knew there was. I told the clerk to please look at my last transaction, which was only several days ago. She looked at the and said to me "how do we know you are not lying about this"? With that I pushed my cart out of the way, filled with items I needed and walked out of the store, and vowed I would never shop there again. Talk about customer service---there is none at a lot of these stores.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kiqi said:


> No sales tax on yarn in Massachusetts.


When I first arrived in Montreal (from NYC, where everything seems to be taxed), I was delighted that my two vices - books and yarn - had no sales tax. Over time, that has changed. Now, they and even pet food (luxury item!) is taxed. Before the exchange rate took a nose-dive, we used to visit my sisters in Massachusetts and detour through Nashua, New Hampshire, coming and/or going in order to shop at Costco sales-tax-free.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well you are very luck. Tax on every thing except food.


Longtimer said:


> It is my understanding and experience that no store charges sales tax on yarn in Pennsylvania because it is considered clothing.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

jodypeabod said:


> Get this, a new one on me. Went to local Safeway and spent $19.50, gave the cashier a $50 dollar bill. I got back $30.50 and got my receipt and went on my merry way without looking up at the total on the screen (my mistake) cause I knew I had gotten back the correct change. After I got home I looked at my receipt and it said I had given him a $100.00 bill, yet I received the correct change. Now where did that $50.00 go? I don't like to accuse anyone without knowing for sure, but the cashiers always look up at the screen to see how much change to give back and it would of said $80.50 and that's what it said on my receipt. I called and talked to the manager of the store to let him know what happened and he said "oh he probably keyed in the wrong amount". I then told him no that didn't happen cause he would of caught it immediately if it was a honest mistake. I then told him I just wanted to let him know what was going on. So from now on I will be looking closely at the receipt before I leave the check-out.


He did key in the wrong amount, because you said the receipt said you gave him a $100.00 bill, when you really gave him a $50 dollar bill. He noticed the error, and gave you the correct change from the $50 that you gave him. If he would've given you the extra $50, or kept is as you seem to suspect, his cash drawer would've been short $50 when it was balanced out. He didn't do anything sneaky, he just avoided having to void out your transaction and redo it. That's probably why the manager replied the way he did, it's not unusual for that to happen. He should've explained to you what happened, though, so you wouldn't have to question the receipt.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

dearyou37 said:


> As someone who has worked as a cashier, I can tell you it's very likely that the cashier DID just type in the wrong amount. Sometimes you're working so fast that you accidentally key in the wrong amount, or you look at the bills and think the customer gives you one amount, but really they gave you something else and you've already keyed it in. What most likely happened in your situation is the cashier thought you gave a $100, keyed it in, saw it was a $50 and did the math for the correct change in his head. Since you got the correct change I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> If the cashier really had typed in $100, gave you the correct change for a $50 and pocketed the rest, his cash drawer would have been short. The managers would have noticed. It's nearly impossible for a cashier to take cash from a drawer without getting caught.


Oops, I posted my reply before reading this one. :sm01:


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> For all the issues that folks on here have had, I still say that the majority of gift cards sold and used are trouble free. Your responsibility is to protect your cards appropriately, be aware of whether the cards are fee free, or if you will be charged for non use. Also, be very explicit about how much the cashier is to run the card for if your are close to your card balance. One penny more can cause the transaction to be denied. I love getting gift cards, can use then as I want or need to. And until someone complains about getting a gift card, I will continue giving them when it's appropriate. We've sent our children who live far away from home gift cards for a nice restaurant for birthdays, gift cards for a larger amount for Christmas gifts when they said they didn't need anything, and never any complaints.
> Again.....maybe just lucky.


I agree. The couple times I had problems it was my own fault. 
thinking of all the people I know that use them, I don't know anyone that has had the trouble people claim to have here. Still stand by my feeling that most problems are user-generated.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> That clerk was not doing anything crooked Jody. Quite the opposite. Think about it again. You asked where the $50. went. There was no $50. It did not exist. And the clerk could not steal it. His register was going to be $50.00 SHORT at the end of the day and he would owe that amount to the store!!! The only way he/she would have been in a position to steal is if he entered zero as the amount you gave him and kept the $19.50. As for noticing on the register - he did not bother - it was an easy amount to calculate. I doubt I would have ...... and an 8 on a digital display looks much like a 3. We need to be so careful in matters like this. As you mentioned yourself.


...just curious: Although the cashier realized the mistake and returned the correct change, isn't the drawer still going to be $50 short, since $100 was "recorded"? I assume they must immediately make some sort of corrective entry?

On another note, I always try to be nice to cashiers, even if things don't ring up as I expect and I must object. They're so much more cooperative! And it's not their fault the lines are so long and everybody's staring them down as they wait...or that every transaction is a "Monopoly move" with coupons, doorbusters, etc. I'm not as easy on managers though. But they should feel their customers' pain.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

It really is hard to take money out of a till. It shows up when balancing sales #'s cash, credir/gift card receipts and all other. I balanced many a till as s a manager in retail. I had associates that were better than me.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry for your ordeal. I am not a fan of Michael, the do not have the yarn selection of ACMoore.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I agree. It's best to be kind to cashiers and other customer service people. Most are underpaid and poorly trained. They're doing their best, especially at this time of year. Most are doing the best they can. And there are some very difficult customers out there. Did any of you see the video of the customer at Michaels berating a cashier because her merchandise wouldn't fit in a courtesy bag so she would have to pay ten cents for a larger bag? It went on for 10 or 15 minutes - horrifying. My daughter was a waitress in one of the better restaurants in our little town, and had a plate of food thrown at her because the customer didn't like his breakfast potatoes. He had been dining there for three days, knew the menu fairly well, but knew that he would have his meal "comped," and those of his family as well. Never apologized to my daughter, who had to clean off the wall, the floor, and herself after the incident. Minimum wage, maximum headache!


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

My motto concerning wait staff and cashiers....always be nice to them. You may be one yourself someday and karma is a b..tch!
You never know how uplifting it may be for someone to just get a kind remark from a customer! If they are wearing a name tag, say hello xxxx, and "thank you xxxx" when you are done. It never hurts to be nice. This from the mom of one who has worked both jobs.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

sockyarn said:


> Well you are very luck. Tax on every thing except food.


clothing and shoes are taxable in Texas along with prepared food at the supermarkets. If you buy a pre-made item in the deli or bakery, it's taxed. If you buy the ingredients to make it at home, there's no tax! 
But....and this is huge.....there's NO STATE INCOME TAX here. So we render unto Caesar at the cash register instead of at tax return time!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear that this happened to you.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

If you call the customer service for the store on your gift card they can tell you when & where the transactions took place.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> clothing and shoes are taxable in* Texas* along with prepared food at the supermarkets. If you buy a pre-made item in the deli or bakery, it's taxed. If you buy the ingredients to make it at home, there's no tax!
> But....and this is huge.....there's *NO STATE INCOME TAX* here. So we render unto Caesar at the cash register instead of at tax return time!


I wonder if anyone who's looking to move ever checks out such things as local taxes before actually moving. I know I sure didn't. If I had, I might have decided otherwise; glad I didn't! :sm02:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wonder if anyone who's looking to move ever checks out such things as local taxes before actually moving. I know I sure didn't. If I had, I might have decided otherwise; glad I didn't! :sm02:


We not only checked tax rates (sales, income and property), but also home and car insurance rates. In Florida my property taxes for 1/2 acre and much smaller home was $2800 a year, and insurance was $2000. Here I have 40 acres, a larger home, and taxes are $775, and insurance is $600. Car insurance costs me for 1 year what it cost me for 6 mths in Florida. These are all things one should consider when planning a move.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> We not only checked tax rates (sales, income and property), but also home and car insurance rates. In Florida my property taxes for 1/2 acre and much smaller home was $2800 a year, and insurance was $2000. Here I have 40 acres, a larger home, and taxes are $775, and insurance is $600. Car insurance costs me for 1 year what it cost me for 6 mths in Florida. These are all things one should consider when planning a move.


My only excuse is that I was 24 and more naive than not. The calendar may have indicated adulthood, but I wasn't as grown up as most others that age. :sm17:


----------



## Sunflowergirl (Jan 4, 2016)

KathyG1000 said:


> I had a card to Applebee's, a $50 present from my husband's brother. When I gave it to the waiter to pay the check, he came back and told me there was no balance on the card. We had just received it so was puzzled. Thought maybe it hadn't been activated properly when he purchased it. The waiter seemed surprised when I asked for it back, stated that since it had a 0 balance he had tossed it. Asked him to retrieve it, which he did. Called the number on the back of the card when we got home and was told the card had a $50 balance. Reported the incident and was told by the manager it was an honest mistake that sometimes the cards don't read correctly when swiped. Was told by the person I spoke to on the phone to check the balance that when we questioned the balance, he should have called the number on the back of the card to verify. We were not offered anything for our inconvenience.


This same thing happened to my husband and I, in an Applebees. The card was gifted to us and never used by us. The server came with same story as above. He did run it through a second time. He threw the card away and we paid in cash. Now after reading all these stories about gift cards, I do believe we were dupped. Such a shame.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hope you get it sorted, word of mouth can help or hinder a business


----------



## crystalcoyote59 (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm not a fan of Michaels simply because they have limited inventory. I went out on a sunday to purchase some bulky yarn at Hobby Lobby only to find they are closed on sundays. What the heck? What store in this day and age isn't open on a sunday? They lost my sale which was only $20 that day but they also lost my friends sale that was with me that day. Now I know if I want to go to Hobby Lobby not to try on sundays lol. stupid store


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My only excuse is that I was 24 and more naive than not. The calendar may have indicated adulthood, but I wasn't as grown up as most others that age. :sm17:


I can't say we checked much out including living in a flood zone. Luckily it all worked out for us.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My only excuse is that I was 24 and more naive than not. The calendar may have indicated adulthood, but I wasn't as grown up as most others that age. :sm17:


For us, we knew it would be the next to last move, and therefore required more research than usual. When winter rolls around we sometimes question the sanity of leaving Florida, but one look out the windows and seeing the mountains removes all doubt.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

sockyarn said:


> Body scanners are used all the time.


All the time? Really? Can you back that statement up?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

crystalcoyote59 said:


> I'm not a fan of Michaels simply because they have limited inventory. I went out on a sunday to purchase some bulky yarn at Hobby Lobby only to find they are closed on sundays. What the heck? What store in this day and age isn't open on a sunday? They lost my sale which was only $20 that day but they also lost my friends sale that was with me that day. Now I know if I want to go to Hobby Lobby not to try on sundays lol. stupid store


The owners of Hobby Lobby are devout Christians and close the stores to give their employees time off to "worship". That used to be the norm in this country. I grew up in a Jewish neighborhood where shops that were Jewish owned were typically closed on Saturday. My objection to Hobby Lobby is that they refuse to have their employee health care provider, provide certain types of birth control. Plus the fact that they will not hire non Christians to work in their stores. They will not carry anything but Christian Holiday decorations. The majority of the goods in their stores are made in either China or Turkey. China forces women to have abortions, which the owners of Hobby Lobby declare are murder but are happy to make $$ off the backs of Chinese women. Turkey on the other hand utilizes child and forced/slave labor in their textile industry. I refuse to shop there but for Human Rights reasons. Not because they opt to close for the purpose of worship.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The owners of Hobby Lobby are devout Christians and close the stores to give their employees time off to "worship". That used to be the norm in this country. I grew up in a Jewish neighborhood where shops that were Jewish owned were typically closed on Saturday. My objection to Hobby Lobby is that they refuse to have their employee health care provider, provide certain types of birth control. Plus the fact that they will not hire non Christians to work in their stores. They will not carry anything but Christian Holiday decorations. The majority of the goods in their stores are made in either China or Turkey. China forces women to have abortions, which the owners of Hobby Lobby declare are murder but are happy to make $$ off the backs of Chinese women. Turkey on the other hand utilizes child and forced/slave labor in their textile industry. I refuse to shop there but for Human Rights reasons. Not because they opt to close for the purpose of worship.


I knew about the birth control thing, that is why I won't shop at HL, but it is illegal to ask about religion during the hiring process.... how are they able to do this?


----------



## Cgevins (Mar 14, 2011)

I never ever buy gift cards! For the same reason and if I get one for a gift I use it up in one purchase. The stores are too unscrupulous!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Cgevins said:


> I never ever buy gift cards! For the same reason and if I get one for a gift I use it up in one purchase. The stores are too unscrupulous!


It is sometimes not the stores. It is the theives that go to the racks of gift cards, take down the numbers, go online to see when it is activated, and take off the money. There was a warning about it in our local newspaper. I also heard this on the radio. So it is not often the stores, it is this new way of stealing.

G


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> I'm not sure about that because how can yarn from Michael's or any yarn shop be considered clothing. And the registers are already programmed so unless you holler and someone is called to override it , it's taxed...I'm pretty sure.


I buy yarn up in PA a lot. Never taxed. Considered clothing. The nice Mennonite ladies explained it to me.

:sm02:


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Nanaknits02360 said:


> Can I just say knitting warehouse.com? Not trying to be facetious at all, but I only use the big box stores when I need things in a pinch. I love using knitting warehouse.com. That is my go-to. The only drawback I have is if I want to purchase something different that I'm not familiar with. They're great about returns. And I do often try to find the product at a big box store just so that I can shop wiser. Thank you for sharing this information. So sorry that happened to you. They also have some great online sale and clearance deals. Again knowledge is power!


The website address is www.knitting-warehouse.com. I bookmarked it for future reference. Maybe spend my Christmas money here.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

KitKat789 said:


> The website address is www.knitting-warehouse.com. I bookmarked it for future reference. Maybe spend my Christmas money here.


Geez, I wish I hadn't seen this post right now. Took a quick look at the website. I know I could spend about an hour shopping but it will have to wait until later today ☹ Oh well, something to look forward to. :sm09: :sm09: thanks for the link!


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

RevDi said:


> I agree. It's best to be kind to cashiers and other customer service people. Most are underpaid and poorly trained. They're doing their best, especially at this time of year. Most are doing the best they can. And there are some very difficult customers out there. Did any of you see the video of the customer at Michaels berating a cashier because her merchandise wouldn't fit in a courtesy bag so she would have to pay ten cents for a larger bag? It went on for 10 or 15 minutes - horrifying. My daughter was a waitress in one of the better restaurants in our little town, and had a plate of food thrown at her because the customer didn't like his breakfast potatoes. He had been dining there for three days, knew the menu fairly well, but knew that he would have his meal "comped," and those of his family as well. Never apologized to my daughter, who had to clean off the wall, the floor, and herself after the incident. Minimum wage, maximum headache!







I believe this is the video you mentioned.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mitsue39 said:


> I have had issues with Michaels also- Jo Ann's also. Big box stores are open for the money they make, not for those that shop there. I don't go to either if I have any choice at all!!


I agree. I do not find either of these stores satisfactory. I'd rather buy my yarn on the internet, and Joann's no longer has a good stock of buttons so there is little for me to go for. I quit Michaels years ago because they never seemed to have what I was looking for.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Really no tax on yarn. How dose that work?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-103134-1.html


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow!!! I can see your frustration. Card fraud is EVERYWHERE!!! I got a call from my bank inquiring if I made a purchase of over $ 300.00 at some store that I am not even aware even existed. So I had to cut my card and have another one replaced.
As for not shopping at Micheals, well I really don't have any choice but to go there. Wal-mart in Kingston has cut their supplies of yarn to more than half. And our lys, well she does have some yarn but not enough to make big projects and she's more expensive than Micheals or Walmart. Kingston DOESN'T have a Joann's or other kinds of craft/yarn store. But I can truly empathize with you pertaining to card theft/fraud.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

mea said:


> ...just curious: Although the cashier realized the mistake and returned the correct change, isn't the drawer still going to be $50 short, since $100 was "recorded"? I assume they must immediately make some sort of corrective entry?


The cash drawer would only be out of balance if he had given her change for the $100 recorded, instead of the $50 received. But she got the correct change - so no foul.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have only used a couple of gift cards and I had to scratch off a PIN number. How can a thief know the PIN number if he can't scratch it.


----------



## RADH (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a friend who teaches classes at JoAnn"s and she said they have a problem with thieves scanning cards while in line and of course the store doesn't know that it has happened. The idea to avoid it is to take a card from the back of the stack. My card was used in Canada & I'm in CA which they had decided to trace after a lot of problems in their stores.
Also with returns with a receipt. I had my receipt, but the computer showed I had already used it to return an item which I hadn't purchased. The thieves keep new ways of theft for the stores up to the minute. So it could not be the cashier who is responsible. It's becoming worse and worse I had a new one for Apple computer.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Not Michael's fault. This happens, especially when you buy gift cards at locations OTHER than the store. Anyone can go and write the number of a gift card down, and then all they have to do is keep checking that particular number, to see when somebody buys the cards. Then voila...they can use it. Michael's or wherever has no idea who is using the card so what can they do about it? Nothing. If I ever buy a gift card from somewhere like a market, I always grab a card that is not "first in line."


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm in retail and is not true, the store copy has the full account number on it


----------



## Barcoded (Jul 28, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> OK, let me respond to the gift cards. I only buy gift cards that do not expire and ones that have a hidden PIN that has to be entered, as long as the PIN is not revealed before you purchase it, it is safe. The Michael's that I used the gift cards at does not accept gift cards through the credit card machine, you have to hand it to the cashier to swipe through the register. I KNOW that I made only one purchase each day with my cards.
> I did call the store manager who told me right away that he thought he knew what had happened but to let him check the electronic journal for my receipt. He called me back to apologize and told me what had happened. The cashier had her phone in her pocket and would take a quick pic of the back of the gift card showing the number AND the PIN and then use it as soon a the customer was gone. vidently another cashier caught her doing it she has already been fired. He is sending me another gift card, one for $100. Thereis still no excuse for the way I was treated at the corporate office, they could see that it was the same cashier both times and that only items under $10 were purchased. The reason for this is that when an item under $10 is returned from a gift card cash is given instead of a credit.
> To those here who tried to blame ME and claimed the cashier was blameless, you sure are a nasty bunch; wishing you a horrible holiday season.


 I am so ashamed at your reply.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Barcoded said:


> I am so ashamed at your reply.


Why feel ashamed of some idiot's ravings? She's the one with the problem, nothing for you or me to feel ashamed about. I just hope never to meet her in person.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KitKat789 said:


> .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjBx7zcgdYA
> 
> I believe this is the video you mentioned.


It seems she was doing it more for the camera than not. I am certain there are such supposed adults throwing tantrums worthy of a two-and-a-half-year-old, but they're not the norm.


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

I wonder if it wouldn't be safer to get the gift card on line and email it to yourself or whom ever and print it out?


----------



## Jan R (Feb 15, 2013)

The incident of fraud in electronic gift cards is higher on cards purchased from a third party vendor than on EGCs purchased directly from the merchant on the card. I'm sorry about your gas points, but most merchants would not replace the money on the fraud transactions if the EGCs were used in the same area where you live. You might try getting a reporter from your local TV or newspaper involved, if they have an investigative reporter who works "consumer in destress" stories. I doubt it was the check out person at your local Michaels, this is a fraud trend in the credit industry, especially around the holiday shopping season.


----------

